# Woking Nuffield Part 66



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Miche-Well done honey and what lovely names  

Tash-I bet mr c will have a large drink tonight thinking finally he has got rid  

Nibbles-Jump at the chance i wish i could i hate work  

Karen-Excellent news not long then   im fine thanks honey still feel icky in the morning with this headache but fine


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

BT man has been and gone again! Says I will loose the line very soon but he will fix it between 6 and 7am tomorrow! 

Haster, my jab is at 8.20 tonight....I have to go in early as I'm so cr&p at the whole GA thingy...blood pressure too low and it causes probs afterwards so even as first one in I'm always last one out! 
Good luck to you....let's hope it's a good day for good big eggies!

lol to everyone else...I've just finished work, my head is spinning from beginner violins and I need some more water so can't do personals.....sorry (trust me if you've ever taught beginner violins you'll understand the state my head is now in!)
Just wanted to say YAY to more WN bubbas arriving safely into the world......let's hope we can all swell the ranks soon.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Tash - I am still smiling with your good news! Lets hope you started the ball rolling for a bumper lot of BFP'S
KT - Sorry to hear that you have a bad throat. My DH has come down with Tonsilitis as well so there must be something going round. I have sent him packing to the spare room tonight as he can definately keep those nasty germs to himself.
Minnow and Hatster - good luck with your last jabs tonight and so pleased you are both set for E/C on Friday. I hope you get your BT line sorted Minnow and enjoy a quiet evening after all that violin teaching!
Pots - good luck with your appointment tomorrow and then your reading. I am a bit to scared to get a reading myself....
Nibbles - Ah a little fur baby for your birthday how cute. Can't wait to see a piccie. I am sure he will keep you busy even if you do give up work!
Emma and Bendy - I hope you are hanging in there and not too  

Love to all you other lovely ladies.

I am off to watch Holby and then the new series of the Apprentice snuggled on my sofa.

Jules xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How di doody!!

Well how is life being barefoot and pregnant Tish Tash??   Im still so very very chuffed  


Karen- who's that blokey on your pic? is it Bianca's Mums bloke, who she s**gged? i cant remember his name! if so its nice to see someone else fancying someone who is realistically within their grasp!!   who are the rest of them kidding   with their teeny bopper boy band and model types! silly old wench's 

Hatster- well done you      

Congrats Miche double trouble huh!!  

Hi to Emma, Ali, Jules, Sho, Pots, Kt,Ange, Oskira, caro,Minow, Alisha,Bendy,Piglet, Miss TC,Elly,Fingers and everyone, I am in need of a lovely hot soak and a dose of The darling Buds of May!! "I will be Ma Larkin"    with loads of kids, cooking goose for all!!   

Sorry for the lack of personals, other peoples kids are very tiresome!!   maybe I'll get a job in Sainsbury's


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Tash, 

Just logged on OMG

Have pm'd you but had to say again. CONGRATULATIONS                     IM SO PLEASED FOR YOU. 

Sorry ive skimmed all the posts sorry if ive misseed anything. 

BTW i didnt know Rachel at Woking was pg. any other gossip from there im missing?

Had my 12 week scan yesterday. All is fine. was amazing, its grown so much. am so relieved its all ok. 

Take care all, 

Luc


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good evening 

gill- wasn't his name Dan  Bianca's mums fella or whoever the hell he was. I'll have you know my avatar man makes love to me everynight as well so he is very much achievable  I reckon Gordon Ramsay must be great at lady love IYKWIM, you can tell by all the creases around his mouth!! 

NVH- did they not do you a blood test at WN then the buggers? Can't believe it is a week either  I don't know what the hell is going on in my head but mood swings is an understatement. I'm sure I never had this the last three times. Maybe I had to deal with it better because I was working  When is your scan, do you know that yet?

Nibbles- 3rd time lucky" That's what I'm hoping as well (although this is the 4th really) 3rd fresh.

Emma- hows your hair?

Alisha- glad you are back with us. Take it a day at a time. Some days I feel really chatty and want to know everything some days I need a break. Don't put any extra pressure on yourself. I could do with taking my own advice   

Minow/Hatster- great news that you are going ahead on Friday. Best of luck to you

Watched the Apprentice. Why would anyone want to be the project manager on the first week, you know for sure you're fired!!! Nutters


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi sho, 

Glad to see youve started dreg, when is your baseline? am so excited for you. Seems like youve been waiting ages and youve finally started. You will be PUPO in no time. 

Luc


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

gosh you haven't chatted much this eve 
must be after all the excitement yesterday

sho pmsl with the ramsey comment - he does have a lot of wrinkles though  esp. for someone who's only 40!

hey luc glad the scan went well hun 

minow the very thought of beginner violinists is blood curdling - used to play myself many moons ago and never exceeded that squeeky racket level!!

nibbles - a lovely puppy - what sort? as you seem like you've picked a special fur baby.. how wonderful not to work cor that's fab - haven't you got horses too? wowzey.. horsey rides and jumping all day, doggy walking - making din dins for dh arrreee sounds brill  - I'm sure you could find oodles to do all day long - you lucky bugger 

Kt you do a great job with the list and it helps everyone to know where everyo0ne is so sorry to be a nagster but could you add to me that i started d-regging on 27th March? and i have baseline scan on the 13th of April thanks  - on a better note I can't believe how far down the line you are now.. it seems to of zoomed past - must admit it seems to be some sort of sureal life you and the other pregantnt ladies lead (if that doesn'[t sound too strange) [its the tickers, bumps and scans and having to plan for the baby's room etc.] and can barely imagine it happening to me 

note to self- breathe more golden light... 1..2..3.. relax.. the first time I listened to it I had to try and blank out the sounds of dp clattering and banging in the kitchen  - then stomping into the bedroom to tell me 'its ready' 1..2..3..awake


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Guys

Cant sleep again really tired its those bloody steroids    also have really bad indigestion and hearburn   

Is anyone still there


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

blimey emma you're up late just about to log out.. you ok hun?
sorry to hear about the indigestion.. you haven't been eating sausage rolls again !!
can you not have something soothing to drink..aren't bananas good for inducing sleep? I know valarian tea is .. but don't suppose you've got any of that in right now   
you're not around so night


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Missed you   oh well night night Alisha  

Might go and have some crackers or something cant believe im a peeping tom and still up  

Sho-Sorry honey my hair is the same although a bit longer as im growing it but not sure to what at the moment


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I'm still up too! I went to bed and we were nicely sleeping at 1.15 when some idiot rang me on the phone. I think he was doing naughty things so we told him to **** off! now I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

As I'm bored I started surfing - I found this interesting news story - I wonder if Woking keep up with the latest research?

http://www.technologyreview.com/Biotech/18448/

/links


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

GOOD MORNING!!!!!

alisha- you are about two days after me at the mo. My baseline is down for the 11th April  Seems ages away!! Having said that can't believe I have been on buserilin for a week now. How you feeling this time? Glad you're finding the CD useful. I was a bit better at it yesterday. I think the trick is to do when you've done everything else so you can switch of a bit more successfully.

Luc- yeah it seems like a life time since I was doing this. Its a bit like riding a bike though, you never forget  Are you feeling better now you aren't on the steroids? 

Emma- sorry you're not sleeping well love  don't know if you got that message I sent you last night. I had a look on the April May cycle buddies thread (said I wouldn't but thought I'd do things differently this time  ) one of the girls had an avatar of her daughter. Little mixed race baby and she is beautiful. I thought of you and sent you the link to her own personal website don't know if you got it because you were "appearing" offline  hope your hair is nice.

Wildcat- that is an interesting article. even the useless Sir Bob winston knows that although England were pioneers in IVF we are way behind the aussies and yanks 

Girls having their eggs collected tomorrow, I hope you are visualising and being positive 

PUPO girls- how are you coping?

As for me, Af is here   something a bit odd though is that boobs are still sore in a pre Af manner  must be buserilin or something. My mood feels so much better as well so it must have been a pre AF buserilin combo! 

Meant to say that Miche had her babies on my birthday!! they are going to be wonderful human beings!!!! 

On the hot man subject, I'm surprised noone has gone for that bloke out of Prison Break. Or the other usual suspects like George Clooney or Orlando Bloom

Cake to make now so


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies! greeting s from Lurvely Brussels!

Don't really have time for personals today I'm afraid but mainly wanted to wish Minow and Haster good luck for EC tomorrow.

I had a frustrating call with Queen Mary's yesterday. Will tell you all about it tomorrow when I'm back in UK and may be asking a few questions.

Have a nice day
Caro

P.S. AF arrived (2 days late so not too bad) so I'm all on track.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning

Em's sorry you had a crappy night hun!!     

Elly- what a bummer   I hate it when the phone goes late at night, it really freaks me out!! 

Tash- I will give you a buzz tonight, yummy mummy you!!!!   

Sho-pmsl   at the Gordon comment, come on though you have to admit, he is a bit of a hunk!  

Hi to everyone, Im off to work again now, better dash


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Gosh, so much has happened over the last few days, it's hard to keep up.

Glad AF has arrived for you Sho and Caro.  Looks like you are both on track.  . 

Luc, fab news that your scan went well.  Am still so pleased for you.

Hello mummy Tash, hope it's all beginning to sink in now  

Minow and Hatster, all the very best for your EC tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you both.    

Emma, hope you are feeling a little better today.

 to all the MUPOs.

Good luck for your follow up meeting today Pots.  Hope the Hives have stayed away too  

Nibbles, great news that you have a date to aim for.  Bet you can't wait to get your fur baby either.  

Hope you have a good day at work Gill.

Hi to everyone else on this thread x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

gill- he's not my type hun, but I can see why other people like him. enjoy your day at work if you can  can't be long for you now. 

Morning  Beanie . how you finding the progynova then?

My cake is now in the oven


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hiya Sho

So what cake are you making today?  

Well all seems to be be going okay for me on the progynova but I'm only on 2 tablets at the moment which I up to 3 from Saturday.  Seems such a long time to wait until my next appointment. Have a slight headache and feeling a little low but not sure if that's the drugs or just how I would be feeling anyway.  .

You feeling better now that AF has arrived?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning  

Beannie - i have had headaches and felt quite depressed for most of this cycle - i think it probably is the drugs - hope you start to feel better soon  

Emma - those steroids are a nightmare by the sound of it - poor you although indigestion, headache, feeling icky.... mmmm all sounding quite good methinks  

Sho - cake cooking already - i can almost smell it! sorry you are finding it so hard on the d/regs - great that you got af though  

Caro - great that you got af too - i got a bit frustarted with QM on my cycle there - hope you sort things out

Bendy and Jules - hope you are both hanging on in there   

Tash - has it sunk in yet - loving your ticker by the way 

Gill - sorry but Gordon is  !!!   

Pots - hope the appt goes well today

Big hello to everyone else   

feeling nervous about tommorow - much worse than last time because i'm much more aware of what can go wrong - worried my follicles are all empty now    i'm turning into a nutter


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh, thanks Hatster,   to you too.

I think we all have the same worries Hatster.  I know I started off quite naive to the whole process but as time goes on and we learn more there seems to be more to worry about.    .  You're gonna be just fine  .  Those eggs will be maturing nicely I'm sure


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- its a sponge today. I've got to shape it into a number one thought because the tin I wanted to hire wasn't big enough which is a but frustrating. about to whip up the butercream filling when I finish this post  sorry about the headache. I think emma had that as well....I think. 

Beanie and Hatster- so glad its not just me!! I thought Iw as the only one feeling a bit depressed. I was getting really cross with myself for it as well because I was determind to be positve this time. I am feeling a lot better today thanks Beanie  It must have been the pre Af thing. I usually get a bit  PMT but the last couple of days have been a bit bad really, but feeling fine now. 

Hatster- hopefully I can coast to the end of these d/reggs now. Maybe even shorten the amount of time I'm on the damn things, we'll see  I wouldn't normally be cooking at this time, but I have to have it all ready for my partner who is coming round to ice it after 1pm. Her little one starts playschool today  I've been trying to have a baby as long as she has been alive which is abit scarey ;o I know that the more experience you have with tx the more worries you have, and I know its futile, but do try not to worry yourself too much. you can't really help it I know. I know we are all too familiar with some horror storiess but they are really rare. I'm, sure you will be absolutely fine 

You're gonna be in big trouble with Gill.  I think she is quite defensive about her Gordon.   still enjoying a bit of JT though


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

At work at the moment, so only a quicky as will do some personals later.

*Sho*...glad you feel a bit better, my mood lifts straight away when AF arrives on Buserilin, I have a couple of days of hormonal-ness just prior. Normally though, I have no PMS, tis only on tx just before AF.
As for the guy on Prison Break, that's who I was planning to have,(I wish ) although the older one, (Dominic Purcell) not the younger one. Watch this space.... 

Catch you all later when I've had a time to read back and catch up on the news.
My scan went well yesterday though, starting stimms tomorrow.

Ang xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Well im up   

Wildcat-If only i knew you were up too i didnt get to sleep till 2.45am  again as i tried some peppermint tea and crackers downstairs  and still couldnt sleep so could of chatted to you for a but   what a nightmare, where did the guy get your number from and trust him to do naughtys down the phone to you   

Sho-Thanks yeah i got it she is a cutie isnt she   well done on a/f coming, does that mean you can move your b/l scan now then  

Hatster-Dont worry honey your fears are normal ask Caroline and Ann at woking i was in tears as soon as i was in my room as i thought i had ovulated   but hadnt   and my follies were massive so thats why i thought they had popped 26mm   good luck sweetie   

Caro-Ohhhhh tell us now i cant wait till your back home ..tell me tell me  

Tash-Are you puking   where are you  

Gill-I can picture you ma larkin on your cycle riding like miss marple to work  

Beanie-I had the same with the progynova its nasty stuff but the headaches do go, i found acup helped it completley  

Angie-Well done on moving onto stimms  

Bendy and Jules-


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Having a break from my buttercream, my arms killing me!!

Ange- glad it not just me then. Done this 3 times before and I haven't had this before. knocked me for 6 really. I wasn't expecting it because I haven't had it. anyway, better now 

the older one from Prison Break    we will have to disagree there 

Emma- i shall be ringing later on to see. I'll let you know.

got to get back to it now my arm is aching as much now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning everyone!

Sho, hatser and Beanie - hope you lovelies feel brighter soon  


Minow and Hatser all the luck in the world tomorrow for ec, hope you both get some lovely ripe eggs!

Hope everyone else is ok

B.xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

EMma - sorry to hear that sleep is still not going well....let's hope it's all in a good cause!

Wildcats - sorry to hear about your disturbed night as well.

Maybe there should be an insomniacs thread on here!

SHo - hope the cake comes out ok...of course it will coz you are fab!

Haster - we have to worry, it goes with the terratory! 2 of my follicles are over 30mm....I might not do many, but boy do I do them big!

Caro - ohhhhh, what's your news?!

Tash - hope you're still floating around up there!

Beanie -  

Angie, YAY for stimming!

Pots - how's it going today?

Hello everyone else...lol to you all and I hope whatever you are doing you have a good day. Just got back from the vets here and our big boy cat has been put on a diet! I could hardly lift the carry case with them both in it....and it's a huge case to fit them both in so it hardly fitted through the car door!  probably should update the piccie of them....you wouldn't believe how big he is now!

lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all - God I'm TIRED now! Although I have just come back from the gym - I joined yesterday so now I have NO EXCUSE!!  Emma I almost txt you last night to say get on MSN, I opted to go back to bed and try to sleep in the end. I only wish I knew the number of the guy who called - I'd find ways to annoy him back!

Sho - baking a cake this early, your house must smell lovely! 

Angie - glad the scan went well

As for the guy on Prison Break - MMMMMMM me like.......


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well I was so exhausted last night that I went to bed at 9pm, wide awake at 5.30am and then feel asleep again at 7am so was late for work  

Gill - I wouldn't say no to a bit of Gordon, bet he's sh*t hot in the sack    Looking forward to speaking to you  

Emma - gosh you're having a horrible time...you tempted to test yet    Can't believe you lot were up that late...did you just have dry crackers     

Nibbles - If you can afford it then don't think twice about giving up work, I would.

Sho - glad af has arrived, you were probably all pmt'd out so hopefully you'll start to relax a bit more now.  Hows the cake    WN don't normally 
do bloods esp in the afternoon  

Luc - congrats on your 12wk scan - wow, picture please  

Elly - do you think its one of the fettish people you've photographed calling you  

Beanie - I didn't have any s/e on the progynova so you might be ok.

Minow & Haster - good luck tomorrow     Can't believe your cat has to go on a diet  

Haster - its always a worry, your normal but I'm sure everything is fine fine fine  

Jules/Bendy   

Caro - glad af has shown and you're on track 

Alisha - yeh that cd takes some getting used to...I used to have to blank out the tv.  Hope its doing you some good.

I have my scan booked for the 11th ...can't wait, reckon with easter in the way it should go quite quickly...(I HOPE)!  And for those who
asked I still can't believe it, gonna get some pee sticks from tesco tonight me thinks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Ohhh no i wish you had now, although my phone is on silent   well done on joining a gym honey i wish i had the determination to do it  

Sho-Lol   buttercream at this hour..no licking the bowl lady  

Tash-Yeap dry crackers   and peppermint tea, still in bloody pain from heartburn now, never ever had it before so thinking it maybe the steroids as they are really effecting my sleep too    cant believe you were late for work   what did they say   have you told them yet  

Minow-Yeah lets see a pic of fat cat


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks girls - glad its not just me  

Wildcat - who is your bloke?   he looks like the incredible hulk 

Tash - was going to ask you if you were sleeping on the steroids but bviously you are  

Minow - 30mm blimey that is a bigeee - i want to see your big pussy  

i must get out of bed!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-You still in bed..me too  

Bendy-Yes i have thought of testing thank you young lady   but im not going to i will wait and see for one im too scared


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all

Havn't ben around much again but I have a very good excuse. Had to go staright into Frimley Park on Mon after abdominal pain since Sun. To cut a very long story short, I had a laparoscopy on Tues. They took my appendix out but Mr Massooh also found some endo and said my ovaries had some cysts on them - he reckons one had ruptured so that was prob the cause of most of my pain. I am relieved to be at home again but am trying to take it all in as it all happened so quickly.

Anyone here had something similar? We have always fallen into the unexplained catagory but now after the lap I guess we now know we have other issues. Mr R was called during my lap and told about the findings and think they even took a few pics for him (lovely!) so he is going to arrange an app for me to have a follow up with him so that is good. As I said, not quite sure what to think am trying really hard to think that this will not affect our chances when next tx comes up but it is not easy...Thoughts appreciated girls!

Anyway enough about me. Lots of exciting news on here then!!

*Natasha* - FANTASTIC!!!   massive WOOO HOOO! I am so pleased for you and DH. You must be going mad with the pee sticks, just to see it again!!! What do you think made the difference this time? Was it the extra drugs?

*Hatster and Minow* - Good luck for EC  

*Emma * - Hope you are doing oK and it is all worth it  

*Karen * - So sorry your cycle had to be cancelled. How are you doing?

*Sho* - How are you? That buttercream sounds like hard work!

*Ali* - I was so sorry to hear that it didn't work out. There are really no words that can make this time better but I do hope that you and DH make it thro and find some light at the end of the tunnel. We are all here for you. 

Hello to everyone else. Need to do a bit more reading back as I am sure that I have missed out some major things.

xx

Hello to everyone else


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Barney what a rough few days you have had    Good to see you are home and can get yourself better  

Emma i  know what you mean chic but I reckon you are definatly pregnant so i will be hassling you to test sat !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Blimey honey   glad to hear your ok now    i have endo too honey or should i say i did have and my ovaries were smothered they lasered what they could but didnt want to damage the ovaries everything was fine though in the end i thought it would cause a problem with eggs etc but it hasnt   Mr R said that my endo has all gone and i think that was helped by reflexology and acup to be honest as my periods became a lot better from it   good luck


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - If I didn't join the gym, I don't think I'd do as well so it's a must! I'm such a lazy slug at home!  

Nvh - yeah it could have been as the first thing he said to me was "is that photography, can i book an appointment" to which I replied "it's 1.15am you dozy f**k, what are you doing calling me at this time"  then I just heard heavy breathing and ickky noises so we hung up, then he called back so Chris was abusive to him!

Hatster - it's Brad Pitt!

Barney - sounds like you have had a tough week. It's good to know though that there might now be a reason and that if they get to the bottom of it you will get your BFP! I hope you aren't too sore.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness Barney - what a rough few days. Glad to hear you are back home now. Take it easy my love  

WIll try and get a piccie of my big fat pussy...!

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow- i notice wildcat isn't saying anything about her fatty of a cat   come on Wildcat, confess!!!

NVH- your scan is the same day as my baseline (at the mo) How exciting 

Emma- can't believe you didn't test this morning. I felt sure you would  Strong willed this time 

Barney- can't believe what you've been through recently. How frightening but are you relieved that there might be a reason for you if now? It may well have given Mr R more info about how to treat you next time  did he say anything about when you might be able to have another go?

got to pop out. Forgot to buy jam!!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

ooooo - Wildcat, come on spill the beans about your fatty!
Socks is 6.9kg and he's only 2! Ooops!
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

wildat- <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F1%255F219%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







That is hilarious. Why do these things always happen to you?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks girls

*Emma* - How does endo affect fertility then? Does it affect the egg quality or ability to get down the tube? I really must go and read up on this.

Mr M said that the cysts on my ovaries were prob the result of over stimulation (ie the IVF x 2 and 6 months of Clomid before that). I does make you think about what all these nasty drugs do to you...not nice at all.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Minow - Mr Rash is at least 7.5Kg (I think) he's a big cuddly monster of a mog who loves processed ham.

We started to give our three a couple of slices of ham at bedtime as an incentive to get them in. Rasher is always first to queue up  It's quite sweet really. I sit on the floor and they form a line in front of me ready to receive meat.

wildcat should have a pic somewhere ...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OK I just weighed the fat one (had to weigh me then get back on with him! as he wont stay on the scales long enough!) and he came in at 16lbs - this converts to 7.25Kg!!! so yeah he is a fatty!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - can't believe you of all people are scared to test...you wait lady, i'm gonna sooooooooo give some of what you gave me back to you     Heart burn...need I say more  
They didn't say anything at work, they know better    Even when my manager is here its not a problem, its quite relaxed like that  

Barney - OMG what a nightmare you poor thing.  Well I guess on the plus side MrR now has something to work with and I guess when you have your next tx they can take all this into consideration.  Two main things that made the difference was dh's wrigglers and definately the drugs.  We may have had good embryo's but the fact that I have high anti nuclear anti bodies and nk cells means that my body may have rejected them and the drugs have saved my beannie(s)    Hope you feel loads better soon.

Haster - you stay in bed if you like, no rush to get up  

Elly - glad chris sorted out perve man  

Minow - Its not big or clever  making your pussy fat with ham     

Elly - hmmmm you two lady


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Socks will be relieved to hear that there is someone bigger than him out there!    The vet said the biggest worry really is that he is only 2 years old though! He will always be a big cat though...he's got huge paws and long legs (well thank goodness or he's tummy would rub on the floor...It's pretty close as it is) So anyway it's diet food and exercise for him from now on...another weigh in 3 weeks time to see what progress he is making. Got to get him running up and down the stairs now......Minow ponders on whether she could fix him up on a treadmill and get him to generate electricity?.......
Mr W, what a cute image of you with a line of pussys waiting for your meat.....well put that way it could be disturbing rather than cute!  


Oy, Tash it's not me thats feeding the pussy ham....me a veggie....unlikely! It's Mr W!!!!  

Mx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Wildcat - it doesnt look like Bradd pitt!!! blimey didnt know he had a body like that  

Barney - i had an urgent/emergency lap last august - i started getting bad abdo pain and on a scan they could see a 9cm cyst on my ovary. This was after 9 months on clomid which i'm sure made it worse. When i had the lap they also found severe endo which i had no idea i had and the cyst was a chocolate cyst full of old blood. Luckily they managed to remove it all and they told me the next 6 months would be the best chance to get pg in case it starts to grow back. I would have thought it would all depend on how severe the endo was - Mr R might want it cleared out before any treatment if its bad as it can be toxic to the egg/embryo but then again there are lots of girls pg out there with endo. I'm sure Mr R will do whats best to incease your chances xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Sorry Barney - meant to say hope you feel bette soon hun xxx

i want to see these fat cats !!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OK I've dug out my fave pics - one of me and rasher and one of 'daddy doing ham time'


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-My tubes were badly damaged due to the endo they got pulled around and tied up by it its like chewing gum nasty   hence when i did fall pg naturally they were ectopics as the tubes were so badly damaged   im sure you will be fine though as its sounds like you only a it slightly and its not on your tubes   it doesnt effect egg quality at all i always have good eqq quality and produce lots too  

Wildcat-I would of pmsl listening to that call   Rasher is one fat bubba  

Tash-Its to early to test yet bloody hell woman   even im not that mad


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

What day did kt test?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

blimey wildcat Rasher is massive!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Shut up


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - we were      sad git! 

Yeah Rasher is massive, but he has always been big - like socks! He is 12 now.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Please no one liners    try and fill your posts out more if your going to post


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - sorry    Got your pussy confused with ellys for a minute    can't you buy a lead and take him for a walk  

Emma - I know i'm just winding you up  

Sho - you forgot to buy jam, thats not like you    your brain is really mushy eh   Good Omen then our scans being on the same day  

Elly - I remember those photo's  

Emma


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

when i was younger we had a massive pussy who would eat anything - he even swiped a jacket potatoe off my plate once and tucked into it. He ended up on a strict diet and lost weight and got a certificate at the end which my mum and dad framed and put on the kitchen wall!  your little black one looks like my boy.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster    cant believe he got a certificate    
Show us a pic of Sid then  

Tash


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Your going to get a   from them if you dont watch it miss ....i forgot all about the rules about one liners!!  

Im only messing emma i will shut up about you testing early


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know you are Bendy   dont worry i still love ya


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

how do i post a piccie on here


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im having my hair done today- my roots are soooo bad I look like a right old scank!!  

Wildcat do you have red hair now?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Skank   pmsl 
Hatster- Pots is the person to ask  

Pots-Hope your appt is going well youg lady and good luck for your reading this afternoon


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

here is my boy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster -    your cat swiped a jacket potato  

bendy - no excuse for roots    Enjoy your hair day 

Pots - can't wait to hear from you


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

NVH said:


> Good Omen then our scans being on the same day


 My ET is planned for 11th April so I'm hoping that's a good omen for me too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG! If its a good omen I'm in two minds whether to try and bring it forward now!! what do you reckon ladies?

Wildcat- that picture of Mr Rash is hilarious. Fat cat!!!

Barney- well done on Colin Farrell! Another hottie I hope your endo isn't too severe. As Emma says, you can get pregnant when you have it so here's hoping the diagnosis is a good thing for you and they can take it into consideration.

Use this for uploading pics http://www.theimageboard.com/upload.html

NVH-  I know I can't believe I forgot the jam. I went to the suppliers specifically for that the other day and have obviously come out without it. Just did a dash to sainsbury's as an emergency.

I've forgotten what other people have said now  anyone had their readings yet then?

/links


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all

Sho - gald you are feeling a bit better today - it's strange how the drugs affect us differently each time isn't it.  I hope they are able to fit you so you can start stimms soon x

Hatster - I know it;s scary but I'm sure it will all be fine for tomorrow and you will get lots of lovely eggies 

Luc - congratulations on your 12 week scan - how are you feeling?

Emma - will keep   but not long to go now hun    

Barney - you poor thing.  Hope you are feeling a better now.  I am sure you will feel much better after your chat with Mr R.  At least now they know what the problem was they will be able to work around it.  I'm fine now thanks, completely back to normal (hopefully the scan on Friday will back this up!).  Lovely to hear from you x

Minow - 30mm    Good luck for EC tommorrow   

Tash - what can I say - hope you are enjoying every second  

Bendy/Jules - hope you are both doing okay x

Gill - hi hun.  Yep that's him (Craig Fairbrass).  Yummy isn't he!  Like you I have always prefered the more real, rugged man rather than these pretty boys the rest of them have gone for!  And definately the older brother in Prison Break Sho - no contest!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie - Oh yeh, definately a good omen for you too   

Sho - didn't you think of me when you say that mixed race baby then    I reckon you should leave your scan, it worked
for Kate and me  

Karen - all i'm gonna a say its a pleasure to wake up in the morning


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- Of course I did!! But frankly I couldn't be bothered to post it twice so went with Emma becuase she's testing next. But here lets all have a look at her

http://www.babyhomepages.net/littlel/index.php

I might leave my appointment. I'll leave it today and talk to dh about it when he comes home 

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-thanks for that, i just hope i make it to a BFP after you have shown me what i can possibly have or not have


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok here goes....he certainly doesn't look that big compared to Rasher! and the pics don't really do him justice. SUki also looks so much fatter than she really is but hers is all fluff!
























Bless them anyway! They are my babies!!

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - wow what website!  She is cute though... can't believe you've been scanning those pages  
Whats the cake for anyway  

Emma - Well I am praying with all my heart that its a bfp     and maybe yours won't look like that cause it could be a boy  

Minow - ahhh how sweet


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sho, I still have quite a few hurdles to go before ET on 11th so I think you should do what feels right for you.  

Barney, am so sorry to hear that you have been poorly.  At least you know these things now and Mr R can work round them for your next cycle  

Karen, glad you are feeling normal again.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Emma, you should ask Bendy if she is going to test early   That should get her off your back!  .  You feeling better today?

Bendy, enjoy your hair appointment.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahhhhh Minow, your babies are sooooooooooo cute


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- shes a cutie isn't she. I was having a look at the April May thread and she is her moms avatar and in her signature there is a link to her own website which you have now seen  finers crossed for us all eh?  The cake is for a Birthday. shaped like a number one 

Emma- I'm saying nothing because I don't want to jinx you. I think you will make it to test day. 14 days after egg collection tomorrow  It's gone quick, not for you I suppose  but it has for us watching you and NVH etc. 

I've decided I am going to ring and just see what they say.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jesus i mentioned Emma testing twice today, bloody shoot me, what a crime!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Everyone i am not testing tomorrow due to it being my twins due date i think this should be there day


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Emma.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you do what you feel is best and I agree that tomorrow is your twins day    I know what its like when everyone seems certain but when its your own body you really haven't got a clue if its worked or not, even IF the signs look good. I know where you're coming from chick    

Sho - Oh yeh I forgot about the number 1, must pg hormones kicking in  

Bendy - you gonna test early


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Minow - they are real cuties!!!

Emma  

I cant get justin back now! i'm so crap  dh will have to do it later
i'm off to get some arnica  so catch up laters xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma    Are you and M going to do anything special?

Minow - they are cute! 

Bendy - yes my hair is red, you will find me easily on Tuesday, I have no idea what you look like as I missed it the day you put your pic up!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you for all your kind words girls. I am feeling OK, painkillers are working wonders! Can't wait to see what is under the dressings (hope not too gorey!!!) have to leave them on til Sunday. Does anyone know what they might do differently for our next tx now they know I have mild PCO and endo? I am so impatient, want to speak to Mr R NOW!

*Emma* -   

*Wildcats* - Wow...what a huge pussy!!! Looks lovely tho 

*Minow* - Your fur babies look gorgeous too! How you feeling about EC hun?

*Karen* - So glad you are feeling better.

*Sho* - Glad you approve of Mr Farrell, I think he is HOT! Who is your man, he looks nice too? Sorry Karen, but I think your man looks a bit scary   Maybe just that photo?!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll be able to recognise you then...thats good!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma   I hope the sun shines on you releasing your balloons tomorrow. I will be thinking of you and your little ones and I am sure they are looking down on you right now.

I've not got any wee sticks (assuming I make it to the 2ww) so I won't be able to test early and anyway it won't make any difference to the outcome so I will just plod on and hope that this time I get to test day (hmmmm....although if I do that might be a give away in itself   )

Now then I've cleaned the bathroom but that is about all so far....Minow thinks it really is time to get ar&e in gear and get on. Also BT have just turned up again to say....they can't fix it without closing the road but they hope to do it later today...until then it's on and off still! I hope we get some money off the bill....poor DH keeps being disconnected in the middle of important phone calls.....not good for business!  

Mx

Pots my love I don't know what to say...I'm so sorry


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Not sure they might adjust your doses  

Wildcat-Were going to buy 2 helium balloons 1 for a boy and a neutrel one to let off on boxhill friday evening and were buying some flower arrangements that you buy for new borns one in blue and one neutrel to put in the would of been nursery  

Pots   honey im sure all will be well as your monitoring cycle isnt long now and as you say MrT will get rid of it at e/c   maybe call the ARGC and speak to someone there and see whether they want to get rid of it on your monitoring cycle or now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy- you can't miss her!! she usually has a lot tribe of young girls stroking her hair saying she is Ariel from Little Mermaid! 

Emma- you test when you want. I intend to test every day from e/t 

Hatster- you have to save the pic of JT to your desktop then go into profile and change the pic there. Its not hard love. Have a go, if you can't do it come back and I'll try talk you through it.

Barney- I suppose he might give you metformin for the PCO depending. I don't know about the endo I'm afraid.

Pots- so sorry it has come back. Can't believe it!!! i so hope yu get lucky before you have to do something radical about that cyst 

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F29%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Af pain is starting to kick in now!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Dont worry honey i will keep asking whether you have tested then from e.t


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - Oh hun   am gutted for you that the cyst is back but at least you can go ahead with tx anyway.  Didn't kate say she had a big cyst and look at her now.  I understand you might need time but PLEASE don't get too stressed, if you're going ahead with tx you don't want to get your body all stressed out.  If it was a problem then would have said no to tx so you're still on track.   

Barney - For mild PCO you will have metforim tablets and asked to cut down on your carbs  

Bendy - waht time is your appoint  

Emma - ahhhh thats lovely  

Sho - gets some tablets down ya neck  

I got a call from WN, MrC wanted to write to MrS to find out what meds i'm on... so I said that I have a letter at home that I could send them    Hmmm wonder whats going on there then  

Right off for lunch - roast beef today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Thats interesting   mmm roast beef you lucky sod


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies

ooh - loads of chat on here so forgive me if I miss anyone

 to Minow and Hatster for EC tomorrow. Hope you get lots of good eggs.   

How are all you PUPO ladies surviving your 2ww? I hope there will be a bumper crop of BFP's!   

Hope those of you stimming/downregging are doing okay too!    

Barney - hope you are recovering well. I have endo and had it zapped (again) just before IVF to take advantage of the six month window... Have PCOS too and got metformin and the low carb speech...

Bendy - enjoy the hairdressers!

Wildcat - love that kitty! He is huge! Our male cat is 8kg but not fat - just a big breed. He has trouble going in and out of the cat flap   

Minow - love your kitties too

Emma - not long to now until testing day!    . Will be thinking of you tommorrow. 

Tash - still delighted for you   

Sho - hows the cake looking? Not sure how you manage to make cakes and not have carbs!  

Pots - so sorry to hear your cyst is back.    Don't give up hope hun. Good luck for tx.

Luc - congratulations on your 12 week scan! Glad it is all fine. We are having our NT scan is one weeks time   Am a bit nervous cos I am no spring chicken...

Well I seem to have the lurgy that is going around - sore throat, feeling poo etc so am planning on staying in bed today! 

Os

X


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*NVH* - Thought I might have to cut down on the carbs. I love carbs tho - bread, pasta, noodles, etc.. What kinds of meals do you eat? Just meat and loads of veg?? Can you recommend any good websites with recipes or any good books?

*Pots* - Sorry to hear that the cyst is back, glad you can go ahead at ARGC tho. Hope you are OK


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-You silly lady   you are NOT discusting   well only your mouth sometimes    you will be fine im sure lots of people have cysts aspirated i know my friend tina did and she has a little girl from that icsi tx   

Oskira-Good luck for your scan


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Os, would the breed be a Tiger by any chance?!

Pots    

Sho - you will be queen of the testers then! Have you got shares in pee sticks?!  


Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Barney- you do have to cut out carbs, but low GI diet is good for diabetic control and PCO (S) as the kind of carbs you have are very slow release which gets rid of the insulin control problem that people with PCO have in a similar way to diabetics. I am on a LOw GI diet which I find much easier to seick to that cutting out carbs altogether. NVH has cracked it but I just couldn't do it properly. Also Mr R recommended the South Beach diet   I didn't look into that. See what you think

Pain is kiling me and only poxy paracetamol!!!!!!!!!! 

Os- the only way to deal with all the cake is to put leftovers straight in the bin!! Which upsets dh 

Hatster- Ah! dh to the rescue then 

Pots- I don't think you should feel grateful! what for hun? youpve got a really rough deal here. I'm just hoping Mr T and the ARGC can sort you out before it gets any worse.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Pots, I'm so sorry hun  .  Try to think of the positive, that you can still have a cycle with ARGC.  I'm sure they will look after you really well and when you get your BPF with them you'll wonder why you were so stressed about it all  .

I'm feeling left out now.    As you know I had my first cycle cancelled and was very close to having my second one cancelled too due to PCO but Mr R has never mentioned Metformim or low carbs to me.   , I wonder why.  Probably a dumb question but why low carbs?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Not sure honey, Mr R was NOT happy at e/t about me taking the drugs   but its tough luck cause i am     do what you feel is best   maybe wait till after e/t


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Sho, you answered my question.  

Sorry you are in pain - hope it eases soon.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma - you are probably right - dont want him taking it out on me at EC  

Beanie - i think some consultants dont believe in metformin unless you are a classic pcos with all the symptoms and overweight  - saying that i asked my consulatant for it and it did help regulate my cycles so who knows - may be worth asking about it.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- hatster is right. there is mixed information about the benefits of metformin for normal to mildly overwieght people and for people who don't have all or most of the symtpoms. My blood levels show me borderline and I ovulate every month which not all PCO sufferers do. Some specialists asy there is no point taking it unless your symptoms are servers or you are very overweight. I wouldn't worry about it now, especially as you're on a FET and don't need to be stimulated


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right back full of beef, broccoli and kale 

Haster - I only told ann and not MrC directly but I guess when people get bfp's news travels fast, they can't ignore this forever. I wouldn't bother until it is necessary to be honest cause your gonna take them anyway.

Pots - don't be thinking that your disgusting cause your not  Its not your fault so don't go beating yourself up! I know this must be so disappointing for you but if its not going to grow and they can get rid at ec then thats even better.

Barney - here;s a couple of sites for ya  I basically stick to protein and veg/salad to be honest and was doing it before I found out about the PCO so its like second nature to me. I do buy the pasta and the tortilla wraps for the low carb megastore though 
http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com
http://www.low-carbdiet.co.uk/Forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=23996&whichpage=86

Beanie - not sure if MrR is as much a PCO fanatic as MrC so that may be why you didn't get them before. When I spoke to MrC he told me to STAY away from carbs as this could spoil the quality of my eggs and even more so now that I am pg cause too much insulin can cause mc, so I ain't touching them for sure  However he did say everything in moderation and if I am going to eat them eat them after a meal and not just snack on something carby in the middle of the day iykwim.

Sho - you're going well on your diet, it just take time to get used to it thats all

Emma - what you having for lunch today 

Iskira - sorry you've got the lurgy but good luck wtih yuour scan 

I really seem to have a lot of spit in my mouth these days  I've had this for the past 2 weeks now 

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Spit in your mouth    nice   not sure what to do for lunch may have scrambled eggs on toast


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - yeh I get it i think  don't stay too long away cause we need you and you need us 

Emma - thats sounds nice but shhhhhhhhhh don't tell the PCO/PCOS lot that your having toast


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - thats a lovely idea. I'm sure your nursery will be needed very soon!    

Nvh - you should go and buy a bib! you can use it now, and when you are done drooling over everything you have it ready for your little one!

Pots - It's not your fault that this has happened, so please don't be down on yourself. I know it must be hard as it's happened several times before.  I'm learning that we each have to deal with what life throws at us, no matter how ugly, and the best way to deal with problems are to look for the good in it and keep smiling. You can't change whats happened, but you can change your attitude towards it.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat    I'm not drooling    its just like when you mouth waters before you want to puke but without the sicky feeling  

I really can't get motivated to work but i guess I have to   text and rang my boss and she hasn't rang me back


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Quite possibly the cutest video clip on the Internet - two otter sholding flippers. Ever. Watch it all the way through and watch when one floats away from the other - all together now ... aaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww!!!!






/links


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am going straight back to bed as cant stop shaking and coughing but noticed loads of pages I havent had a chance to read them all but will post a new list for you as Alisha missed herself under the DR section but you are on there sweetie, as I feel so cr*p at the moment I wont be on fully until I am on the road to recovery so please can you pm me updates to save me having to troll through pages of updates

Sorry to be a moany minnie but I will be back really soon I promise Good Luck all over the next couple of days you are all doing brilliantly.

Ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









MT - 1st Appointment 26th March ?? How did you get on?
Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in July
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Potsworth - now going to ARGC about to have monitor cycle then start

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start April slightly delayed
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Karen 1975 Bumper Crop 11 Embies 8 for freezer    waiting to start FET
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Nibbles - Starts DR 7th April Fresh ICSI

DownRegging









Angie DR Started 14th March
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR started 18th March
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR started on 23rd March
Alisha Baseline 13/4

Stimming









Minow EC due 30th March
Hatster EC Due 30th March
Beanie35 ET Due 11th April
Sumei

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emma74 2 8 cell embies test day as soon as Emma's will power disappears!!!
Jules77 Blasto transferred Test Day 2nd April
BendyBird 2 embies on board Test 6th April
Mi Mi 1 embie on board Test Day 9th April

 Waiting for First Scan -  









NVH BFP 28th March waiting for scan apt!

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Tash - I hope you manage to stick to the no carbs. I have not been so good.   Have had really bad MS   and the only things I can stomach are fruit, toast and plain pasta! Might have to try that low carb pasta... btw - can relate to the excess spit  

Pots - you have had a rough time of it. A friend of mine has huge problem with cysts - has lost most of ovaries in the numerous ops she has had - she was told it was unlikely she would have kids and she now has 2 lovely kids. So keep the faith hun.

Minow - kitties are Maine *****.  

Kate - hope you feel better soon


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Eeek, I didn't realise about the m/c bit with PCO Tash.  When I was pregnant I craved carbs from 6 weeks (when the morning sickness started).  I will have to be extra careful if I'm every lucky enough to get to that stage again.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Kate - hope you feel better soon - take it easy  

Shi*e - didnt realise that about the carbs and egg quality  

off to breathe the golden light - cant wait to get to the next track on the cd - bored of this one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW  - ahhhhhhhhhhhhh thats sooooooooooooooo sweet  

Kate - hope you feel better soon  

Oskira - sorry about the ms, try the low carb pasta its brill but a bit pricey    I'm can't wait to make mac cheese with the penne but after my scan    Do you really get excess spit    thought it was a me symtom 

Beanie - Yeh I thought it would have been ok when you get pg but MrC nearly bit my head off when I had spoke to him last year about it.  He had just removed my polyp at the time.  Please don't take it as though its a definate about the carb thing, i'm just passing on MrC instructions and he is the pro after all    Apparantly my acu lady said they are big on their PCO on WN.

Haster - the next track is only 15 mins so you'll be ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-What do you mean IF   you will be pg again lady    

Tash-It was yummy put some plum tomatoes over it too   

Oskira-Cant believe your still puking honey   at least its a good sign  

Kate-poor you   hope your better soon honey..hot lemon and honey in some water NOW mrs  

Hatster-Imagine the golden light going in out out ouf your ovaries


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!!

One cake completed and dispatched to my partner to work her magic on it! Paracetamol has taken the edge off....just. Pile of crap that it is!

Pots- I really feel for your situation, I really hope you get the desired outcome after all of this. poor thing. look after yourself. you need lots of treats I think 

NVH- Bloody hell!!!! didn't realise I'd have to stick to it through pg as well.  I asked about the metformin and pg as well and Caroline said you have to carry on with til 12 weeks, so thinking about it without the aid of the metformin I suppose you do have to be extra careful with the carbs during pregnancy then 

Emma- eggy farts all afternoon in your house then 

Kt- sorry you are feeling so rough hun  I hope it passess soon.

wildcat- Good girl!! Nice avatar 

Rang WN in the end and have moved my baseline forward to Good Friday!! Lets  hope it is a Good Friday  If everything is ok, I will probably start menopur then, but there is a small chance that I will just drop my dose of buserilin down and carry on for a couple of days before starting menopur, depending on how busy they are for egg collection time etc. chuffed to bits with that 

Off to look at Mr W's vid now


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

great news sho - thats only a week away and will fly by   

Emma   my ovaries are golden now but i'm running out of things to tie to my balloon floating up into the sky


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster   what about a pair of knickers


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster! yeah I'e run out of imaginative ways to tie my negative feelings to as well.  you ready for tomorrow? I'm taking my hypno woman with me I think when its time.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma and Sho LOL    thats an idea sho - hadnt thought of it. Think i'm ready - dressing gown and a few freshen ups - theres nothing else is there? 

Oooh Pots - what did she say then ?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster- decent sanitary towels so you haven't got to put up with the matress they pput between your legs 

Pots- SPILL IT!!!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Sho  

Shes making us wait


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

pots - tell tell tell    

Sho - good news on bringing your scan forward, seeing though you've done this bit before I think you can feel confident
that you will be able to move forward    can't believe your gonna do hpts from ET...bet you chicken out  
There is no escaping the carb monster i'm afraid  

Haster - I always used to tie my negative thougts to a string/stone and watch it go deep deep down    unless ofcourse my mind went wondering and I completely by-passed that bit  
Take chocolate - always good after a GA and the only time I allow myself with this pco


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-omg that reading is excellent how did she know so much   she is really good i must admit


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH-i won't chicken out. the second blue line I "might" see after trigger shot could be the only one I ever do  So I will definitely do that one and then I'll probably leave it actually until a week after and do it every day from there  why not/ I've got nothing to lose now.  Brilliant idea about the choc after GA. youre' right I too always feel low after it. Sugar rush would be just the thing.  

COME ON POTS!!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

sho - i nearly did a test today just to see a blue line   thought it was just me going  !!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

were waiting -come on pots


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay - BT have fixed the line! Long may it last!!!

COme on Pots - no telling people in secret .....tell us all!

Packed me dressing gown, slippers, wash bag(toothbrush and paste is always a good idea) and non brick sani pads, book,food.....so all set I think. Now just to do a bit of cooking to get some meals in the fridge all ready so can do absolutely nothing when I get back.

Being a bit thick here   would you see a blue line today after trigger shot yesterday? 

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh come on Pots    

Emma - you been chatting to pots on msn and distracting her  

Sho - you're a braver lady than me and yeh choccy buttons are the best


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- good tip!! 

Hatster- i know, very tempting although I'm sure Wildcat said she did the same thing but no line came up  Oh well! I will be having a go anyway.

Minow- I think you've got everything covered then

I'm off now. going to sit on my ****, I haven't stopped all day. time for a bit of telly and some more packets of paracetamol. x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well Pots that certainly is quite something.

She said so many things that rang true in mine too and I feel now that the most important thing it gave us was the strenght to carry on. Ok she said that tx would work and I would have a baby within they year and that hasn't come true but other things she said gave us strength and made us realise that we could continue.

I hope you feel more positive now and can see that you can get through the journey ahead.  

lol
Minow x

By the way Sho, I just saw your ticker says it's 7 days since you started dregs....I don't know how it seems to you but it really seems to have flown by here....it only seems like a couple of days ago you were starting! 
Same to Em.....your ticker seems to be counting down more quickly than life itself.......how bizarre....am I in some sort of parallel universe?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Pots - that reading sounds amazing!  I have just got off the phone with her now, I will reveal mine once I've listened to it again and made notes! but it was good news

Sho are you being pushy with woking again!!!  good news on getting it brought forward though!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Wow Pots - did you tell her anything about yourself at all?

Minow - did she just know you were having ivf then without saying anything?

still too scared to do it in case she sees nothing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Thats is soooo good   she is scarily right about everything in the past and present too  


Wildcat-Do you feel positive about the reading   i will post mine on sunday depending on the outcome


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Haster I was really careful not to give anything away so I never let on about the tx or problems...she came straight out with it!
I really don't know why my reading was wrong on that front. She was so adamant that I would be preg and have a baby within the year...but there you go I guess she can't be right all the time.
I do know that she doesn't give you bad news as such even if she sees it....she is not out to hurt anyone.
SHe talked about my grandparents though (both dead for quite a few years now) and she told me things about them that was so them...she could never have known. The thing I hold onto is that she said when I had EC they would be there each holding one hand at that all would be fine. It really helped me with my second EC and I can't believe they would leave me now I go to have my 3rd.  


Mx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Blimey! how exciting! can someone PM me her details?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thankyou Pots  

3rd time lucky Minow


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh wow Pots, that is amazing.  Hope you are feeliing more positive now.

Look forward to hearing Wildcats and Emmas soon too.

I'd love to have a reading but many years ago I had my cards read and I asked if I was going to have children.  She looked very nervous and said that she wasn't allowed to talk about "stuff" like that.  My friend had a reading at the same time and was told that she would have 2 children (which she now has).  I'm just hoping that she could see problems ahead for me and not the fact that I will never have a baby of my own.  .  I've haven't forgotten it and it makes me so scared.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Pots, that's what I'm hoping too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - that reading is amazing, she is bloody good isn't she....well I hope it does come true for you I really do, after all it did for me    If anything its enough to keep you focused and postive  

Haster - you gonna have a reading then   go on go on go on  

Wildcat - you had yours yet?

Emma -


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right am gonna pack up ready for home and tesco so probably catch you all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Have fun in Tesco   

Beanie-I have had bad readings too i think you get some rubbish ones but lesley is really good knows everything about past and present, so that way you know she isnt just lying


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

As per normal, I am running in and out. Just wanted to say...Beanie, I had a similar experience years ago with a reading. It has always worried me. I had a reading from a guy in Cairns when I was cabin crew (a lot of my friends had been to him and he was amazing, really precise and spot on with so many things). I asked him about children and he gave me the strangest look and said, no, not for a long while yet. I just got the wierdest feeling though as he looked at me as if there was so much he didn't want to say, it made me go cold. I was about 22years old then, so like you, I just hope he saw the struggles ahead and nothing else. That's probably all it is too with you hun as if they could see problems and struggles to conceive, they wouldn't want to tell you that either, so don't worry xxx

Love Angie xx

Ps..we'll be at the end of those struggles soon, you'll see xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Pots sorry your consultation didn't give you some brighter news     But very good news that you can continue with your monitoring cycle and go on to have tx  

Also you reading sounded very positive, how lovely to hear you and dp with 2 children  

Wildcat look forward to hearing yours- when is it again ??

I far to frightened to have a reading done as it would seriously play on my mind if she didnt see my future with children.

Tash have fun in tesco, enjoy walking down the baby isle!!

Minow glad BT have pulled there finger out and fixed your connection problem!

Afternoon to you all.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I had mine today - I need to listen to it again and make some notes and i'll let you know what she said!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Hurry up


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

wasnt sure if you said today or tomo...

Tell us!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

That is freaky Pots!!  So glad that she has put your mind at ease though...

God I'm so scared but please could you PM me Lesleys details too Emma.  

How do you send her the photo - by e-mail?  Does it matter if anyone else is in the picture as I don't think I have any of me on my own....


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Emma and Pots.  Just tried her now but she is really busy and can't do it until next week  .  Can't believe I finally plucked up the courage and now I can't get it done!!!  Oh well!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wanted to wish Hatster and Minow, goodluck for e/c tomorrow  

Tash, still smiling for you  

Emma, not long to go hun, i am sure i will be smiling for you to  

Bendy, you to hun  

Sho, great news on not having to d/r for so long, ohhh not long now

Pots, what a fab reading, i want one, can you pm me her details, sorry about the cyst hun, i am sure all will be ok

Wildcat, carnt wait to hear yours

Barney sorry to hear that you have been having a rough time, hope you feel better soon hun

Beanie, hope you are not having to many side effects from the drugs

Hi to Karen, Alisha, Gill, Oskaria, Piglet, Angie, Caro and everyone else

Well as for me i am so fed up, dhs car is well and truly stuffed, going to cost over £1,000 to fix, when is this role of bad luck ever going to end, have no transport at the moment, i hate walking to work, although i shouldnt complain it only takes 15 minutes, hence why i want a reading, there must be something good waiting for me, but when is the question, gonna have to start begging the in-laws for some money me thinks, dh hates asking them, but we have had so much expense lately that we have no choice, we will have spent £2,500 on rubbish things in the last 2 weeks, i could be saving that for another fresh cycle, anyway thats my moan for the day, feels good to get it off my chest

Hope you all are well and dont mind me having a wee moan

Love Myra xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra   sorry things are going so wrong honey, they say that bad things come in 3's so lets hope so good luck comes your way soon  

Karen-Bummer


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there
off to Acu in a minute and may not get on later as will try and get an early night but wanted to say good luck to Minow for tommorow   and also Emma - i hope letting off the balloons goes well and you have a nice a day as possible  under the circumstances 
catch up tommorow xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just rushing around getting the last few things done but just wanted to come on to say 

   Haster

And     for tomorrow Em.

 everyone else  

Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie/Angie - I am sure they just saw the complications and it was too early to tell like Emma said.  I had a reading when I was 30 and meant to have had a son and daughter by now    Don't read too much into those readings, I don't think they can see that far ahead  

Emma - hope you have a better night tonight ....no crackers for you  

Bendy - how did you know I was going to walk down the baby isle    I normally avoid it like the plague and still felt a bit of a fraud looking at stuff    All those different bottles to choose from  
Think I need to do some research  

Haster - enjoy acu & best of luck for tomorrow   

Sho - Don't be negative lady...keep thinking postive and that you WILL see another blue line at the end of the 2ww  

Minow - good luck tomorrow   

Myra - sorry things seem to be falling apart at the seems but as they say these things happen in 3's and then you can put it behind you and concentrate on tx  

Karen - next week will be here so quickly, give you time to get used to the idea.

I think i started something with my lesley reading now


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh dear Myra - never rains but it pours  .  Sorry that youre having a bad time off it recently but hope that things pick up soon./  It's so frustrating isn't it.  And don't apologise for havinga  moan, that's what we're here for  

Just wanted to wish Hatster and Minow loads of luck for tomorrow     xxx

Pots - I mean to say earlier - really sorry to hear the cyst has returned.  Please don't ever be digsuted with yourself.  None of this is your fault hunny.  DOn't lose hope anyway - remember the reading  

Beanie - how are you feeling hun?  With regard to the reading I am sure it the former not the latter - try to out it out your mind x

Emma - will be thinking of you tomorrow. I think the ballons is a lovely idea.  Hope you and your df are okay xx

Tash - glad you had fun in the baby ailse and no need to feel like a fraud  

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys

Just nipping on to wish Minow and Hatster loads of luck for EC tomorrow       

Pots  - sorry about your news honey, but that reading you had sounds excellent     

Wildcat - OMG that cat is ginormous!  There is one that size that comes in our garden a lot but it is a vicious thing and bit me the other day through my slipper  I love cats but DP is allergic 

Huge hugs to everyone

Emma - sending you lots and lots and lots of  honey

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening all

Hatster and minow-Good luck tomorrow ladies    

Tracy-How is the little man hope he is behaving himself  
Tash-All this is your fault poor old lesley she wont have time to fart


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i am but whether or not i sleep is a different story as the heart burn isnt going   d/g gone out for gaviscon  

How you feeling bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Had af pains since i woke up this morning   Wish they would go away 

Hope you sleep right thro!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hope they are this time.

Hope tomorrow goes well, what a lovely thing to do to remember the twinnies tomorrow.  Hope its sunny and bright !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks bendy   it will be horrible tomorrow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Benyd - af pains are good, don't worry about them I had them on and off and when they were off I worried even more so you can't win    

Emma - wishing you all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking about you    hope you sleep tonight  

Wildcat - hope we get to see your reading tomorrow  

Right i'm off for the night...good night all


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

double bo*******ks lost my post    

start again

minow and hatster all the best for tomorrow  

myra sorry to hear your having a run o f bad luck..think postive and it can't keep going like that  

have a nice day tomorrow   IYKWIM emma

barney sorry to haer you've been through the mill   get well soon

sorry to hear about your cyst pots   but lets hope the argc can do their magic   

ermm...

a big hello to everyone else hope i haven't missed anything major..

didn't do my assignments today - kept walking past it and finding somthing else to do  
shall have to face the music at college tomorrow  
have a nice day all lets have some more lovely news


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well im still up tried to sleep but cant  

Alisha-Hope you dont get your botty spanked tomorrow then mrs   

Hatster and Minow-      

Well heartburn still hear had some gaviscon and didnt do a bloody thing


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Emma ,

Heartburn is a bugger ..! .( are u sure its heartburn, its probably the worrying about test day ..try to relax ..  easier said than done I know..

Good luck for testing ..

Wanda
x x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi wanda

Thanks honey yeap definatly heart burn


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!!

just wanted to say I hope it goes as well as can do you today Emma  it must be a difficult time for you and I really feel for you xx  hope the heartburn is easing off as well

Also of course, good luck to Minow and Hatster today. Don't forget your descent sanitary towels.  

Myra- you are having had a rough time are n't you  I'm sorry about that. I hope your luck changes soon hun 

pots- hope you are doing ok 

I don't know if anyone is having scans today but if you are good luck with them 

As for me, what an evening I had  absolutely horrendous period pain. the worst I had since I started my periods. Paracetamol is the pits what a waste of f****** time!!!! Just lay on the sofa writhing around in pain all evening, went to bed and promptly spent ten minutes vommiting. Great!!! It was sp projectile it came out my nose!!  when it was all over, I spent the next half an hour trying to blow chunks of carrot out my nose    Bloody horrendous and I can still smell sick now   Woke up this morning and the pain is still here so I took some of those smarties they call pain relief and its just about took the worst edge off and thats it!!

Hopefully it means buserilin is really shutting things down! chat later


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Sho, OMG, that sounds horrific. you said that you find the drugs hard but i didnt realise it was that bad hun. While your on d/regs im sure you can take stronger stuff. neurofen would be better than paracetomol for period pain, as long as your not allergic or anything. hoping the pain eases today.

Emma, thinking of you today   

Luc


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I usually take ibuprofen and that works just fine. Its the same as nurofen but obviously a lot cheaper. do you think its alright to take that now then? I thought it was banned really while you're ttc. I was told by my gp to stop taking it at all whilst ttc even naturally but I continued. I thought I had better stop now, but if everyone else is taking it then I'll rush to my junk draw and fish them out!! 

How you doing anyway? you are my inspiration you know. When my confidence wains I'm thinking of you you know  I hope you're my good luck charm


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh Pots- that is spooky  you[re probably right. you can never think of these things at the time. I must say with m she told me things or asked me things that I didn't know the answer to. For example, she asked me questions about my grandad and told me things about him but I really wasn't able to confirm or deny because I had never met him. I had to go to my mom and she was able to say that Lesley was right about all of it. same with my dad, she told me things that I couldn't possibly have led her to the answers to because I don't remember him at all and she was spot on. sometimes it makes more sense when you go away and think about it all 
How are your hives today then?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've just got some paper work to do Pots  I need to crack on with it but the pain is stopping me from concentrating  Although the pain isn't as bad as it was last night. thank God!!!

I think with Lesley, for me, she was spot on with the past and present, but she got the baby thing wrong for me  Oh well! I've seen elsewhere on FF though that she was spot on with the baby thing for a lot of people. Maybe she was just a bit out for me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - thinking of you today and big hugs to you and M...love ya loads  

Sho - OMG thats terrible, although you did make me   with your graphic description.  Hope the pain eases soon.  Why not ring WN to see if you can take anything stronger    Oh and by the way Lesley was right with me  

Pots - How spoooky, you have to have so many tests with tx that it could anything really, but it does all make sense.  She is spot on with past and present stuff I must say.

Alisha - you been a naughty girl, hope you don't have to stand at the back of the class with your face to the wall  

Good luck haster and Minow   

Well I am still sat at home waiting for Mr Postman to come.  I need my script from MrS cause running low on clexane    well I have enough til mon but I just like to panic!  
Woke up this morning and feel 'normal' so when I was in tesco this morning I was looking for their hpt's and they didn't have any    Rang WN cause i want them to do a hcg test now    Don't think I can hold out til the 11th, just wanna know what my levels are.

Oh posty's here


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Tash- you are funny last night you were all calm about the bloods!! I hope you change your under crackers as often as your mind!!   you nutter!!

Sho- poor you, carrots up your nose   were you like the little britian woman?   I know how you feel my af after my fet bfn was evil, I was curled up on the sofa rocking like a mad woman, its wired how your body reacts each cycle so differntly cos I remember you saying that you did'nt suffer from down reg s'e's!!  

Pots- hun sorry about the cyst   please dont feel down on yourself though, after Lesleys all good reading your sorted!!    

Bendy and Jules, sticky    for you!!

Em's- I am thinking of you and df today  ! keep strong hun  

Minow & Hatster- hope you are popping tons of juicy eggs, cant wait to hear all about it later!! 

Myra- what a sh** time you've had!   here's a   just for you!!!

Karen- Im loving your Dan pic btw    you ok??

Barney- OMG what a nightmare for you, so glad your on the mend, and as the others said, you have something for Mr R to work with now, so at least you will have re-newed hope and faith when you start again!!   

Right house work here I come  
Luc- so glad the scan went well, I bet it was magic to see bubba jigging around!! you clever lady


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah Nvh- you getting yourself all agitated. thats so cute x I totally see what you're saying about all those HPT's, I'd have bought about 10 in one go  I hope your script has turned up as well. How you doing with your jabs, are your bruises as bad as Emmas  I know as well, that Lesley was right for you.should must have been having an off day when she did me   i suppose she could still be right though in a way. She said I'd have a baby by the end of the year. If this works it will be January so maybe......  Certianly didn't et pregnant naturally like she said though   hope WN do your test for you

Pots  can't believe you rang her back up!! I must admit I was worried about my first AIDS and that. Obviously we hadn't had that test before and then all of a sudden you ahve to have it and what if....  its nothing to worry about though. Go get it done and put yuor mind at ease 

Gill I was like that woman   I tell you I'll be chewing my food better in future!  massive great chunks of carrot up the nose is hard to blow out!  i can't believe how different it is this time. I'm truly shocked. I don't know why it is so different. The only thing different is that I'm doing these in my tummy and I did the last lot in my backside. Surely that can't be it though  you not working today then?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning all

Hatser and Minow- good luck today for ec, cant wait to hear how it has gone for you both









Emma hope today goes ok for you and df









Tash i did the same thing when i have had bfp's, i must have brought loads of pee sticks!!

Sho hope you fel better soon my lovely

Pots glad you called her back and now feel more relaxed!

Take care guys.x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning  

Sho - god you poor thing - that sound like the AF from hell  .  I have to admit you did make me laugh too with your description though!  Hope you feel better soon.

Minow and Hatster -    .  Can't wait to hear how you both get on.

Emma  

Tash - I think we'd all feel exactly the same in your position.  I hope WN do your bloods today for you.

Gill - hi there.  I'm feeling great now thanks.  I'm glad to meet someone else who appreciates a real man!  Barney thought he looked scary  .  Got anything nice planned for your day off?

Pots - I'm glad Lesley has been able to put your mind at rest

Bendy - hope you are okay hun 

Hello to Beanie, Caro, Angie, Alisha, Wildcat, Myra, Jules and everyone else x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen- its alright it is funny!   It was funny at the time watching dh trying not to vom himself.  I don't think he realised how much pain I was in!

All I kept thinking afterwards is how the hell will I cope with labour if I can't handle a period  

thanks Bendy   half way there ^calpping^


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well the bloody script didn't turn up   ........ I phoned MrS secretary and she assured me that she sent it first class on weds so where the   is it    Gonna ring the pharmacy to see if he will send a couple of clexanes to keep me going...not sure what my chances are though  

Well booked in for hcg test at 10am on Monday so I guess thats something  

Sho - I don't think injecting in your tummy would make any difference....still intend to stock up on some cheap hpt's though  
My bruises are terrible  

Gill - yeh I know, just woke up this morning in a panic when I was all calm last night    Enjoy your housework  

Karen - how you doing  

Bendy - i'm glad that i'm not the only one  

Luc - Did you feel 'normal' .....I know that the steroids mask the symptoms but I just need to hear it from someone who's been there done that if you know what I mean  

Right, ringing pharmacy now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Guys

Just to let you know it wasnt meant to be this time   my a/f has turned up and no its not spotting its bright red full on   i will not give up and will be back on the road soon.
I will be arranging to meet with Mr R on monday as woking still want me to test would you believe it    and will ask him to take all my frosties to blast if that doesnt work i will have to look to go to either the ARGC or the Lister.

Hope your all ok
Sorry no personals as still have to go and buy the balloons and flowers   life goes on  

Good luck to Jules and Bendy


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - I am so sorry hun and what a tough day for you to find out on. You must be heartbroken. Thinking of you. The baloons and flowers are lovely ideas for your twins. 

Haster and Minow - hope your ECs have gone well.

Angie - good luck for starting Stimms.

Beanie - hope the Progy headaches take a hike! 

Bendy & Jules - hope you are both ok.

Barney - what a shock! They do usually take pictures I think - ask to see them. i am squeamish but still found the pictures of my Endo and Adhesions fascinating! Did they actually remove your endo while they were in there?

Pots - so sorry to hear your cyst is back.

Kate - sorry you're not feeling well. Any better yet?

Sho - glad they moved your scan. Sorry you are having such bad period pains. Do you have Endo (sorry - can't remember and it's not on your ticker)? You are right - Ibuprofen is not great when TTC. I take Panadol Extra now - bit stronger than regular paractemol. Takes the edge of my period/endo pains.

Hello Oskira, Myra, Karen.

Sorry to have left you in suspense about my call with QM yesterday - especially as it wasn't so exciting! It's just that on 2 occasions my Dr there has said she wanted me to have a Day 6 Stimms scan because of PCO BUT that falls on Easter Monday. So i rang to arrange it on the Tuesday (as the Dr had said) and they said "no - you don't need it". And i explained that it was the Dr that said it and they said they'd checked and she said no need - just come on the Wednesday - day 8 of stimms.
So now i feel like I am being neglected. if the Dr hadn't said I needed it, I wouldn't have minded but now I feel like i was told I needed something (to avoid OHSS or Under Stimm)  but I'm not getting it because QM's can't be ars**d. 
How long do WN leave you before your 1st scan if you have PCO? I'll be on 150 thingies of menopur (think that's right).
I know I need to be grateful for my NHS cycle but I wish my stupid PCT would let us got to WN for it.

Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-Woking scan you on day 7 of stims hope that helps


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Em. Good luck for your appt with Mr R on Monday. I really hope he is willing to accomodate your wishes so you can stay at WN. Hope you are ok - you are sounding so strong but I don't suppose you are feeling that way


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma -              I can't believe that af has shown after we only spoke a few minutes beforehand    I am so gutted for you    With all those signs I was convinced that it had worked and esp as getting pg doesn't seem to be the issue with you. Oh babe, I dunno what to say, but you know where I am if you want to talk at anytime.  What a sad old day this is     love ya loads


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emmys sorry that your af has shown up my little lovely    What a  really hard day it must be for  you today.     

Really sorry for suggesting you should test early today of all days

Hope you and df snuggle together all day.xxx


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Emma - I am so sorry that things did not work out this time - especially that you found out today.   
Take care of each other.   



Os

X


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!

em- i sent you a text but under the circumstances you may well have turned your phone off or not feel like answering. I won't go on about it as I know you don't like that, but I am truly sorry about this and the timing couldn't be worse  I so hope MR R can move forward with you and that one day soon you will have good news for us xxxxxxxxx

Caro- I don't have endo hun. Mr R had a good look for some when he did my lap and there wasnt any  just one of those things I think possibly made worse by the buserilin I don't know, but it isn't as bad as yesterday  As for QMR, I think you should call again and ask to speak to the practice manager or someone else. you should be monitored more closely because of your PCO. Even at Hammersmith you have a scan on day 7. I think my scan is currently scheduled on day 6 at Woking although I think that is more to do with the day that it happens to fall oon more than anything else. but 6 or 7 is usual I'm sure.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma mate, I am so sorry, have sent you a message honey when you ready 


 

lots of hugs honey
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - I just wanted to add that I think you are one very very strong lady and I know you will not let this beat you!  I admire you for that I really do.  I don't see why MrR won't do the blasts cause there is no reason not to.  After all its your money and your embryo's.  
I just really wanna give you a big   and make everything better


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Em's- I echo everything I said on the phone hun! what a poxy insult, today of all days!    you are an amazing  woman and I am so so proud to have you as my friend  , you will get your dream sweetheart I just know it!    keep strong & look after each other!    love you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - so sorry to hear your news honey      I can only repeat what everyone has said, you are so strong and and you will get your much deserved BFP. Thinking of you and DP today and sending lots of hugs


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma,

   I am so sorry to hear your news and even worse that you found out today of all days.  
You have been through so much, and are so strong and I know that you will achieve your dream one day.
I hope that Mr R can give you some answers on Monday about how you can approach your next treatment when you will meet your precious frosties.

You and your DP take good care of each other.

With much love and hugs

Jules xxxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma, ditto what has already been said by the others  .  
I admire your determination so much and know that this situation will make you even stronger for your next cycle.  Life is so sh*t sometimes but I know that you will get your dream, it might just take a little longer than you had hoped.  

Am thinking of you and your DF.  Take care of each other and I'm sure this will bring you even closer together (if that's possible).

xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma - I'm so very sorry hunnie     I'm thinking of you


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Emma - what can I add to what the others have said  .  How very cruel today of all days, but as the others have said you are one incredibly strong and couragous girl and I know that you will not let this beat you.  You and df take care of each other xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Emma*...I'm so sorry to hear your news. I think everyone of us feels it for you, it's so very unfair. There really isn't much that can be said, but I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and lots of love to you both xxx 

*Sho*...I'm sorry you're having such a hard time of it. I was told by Woking to strictly not take anything but paracetamol through the whole of tx. My last AF's have been particularly bad, (I think as I only had my last ICSI in Dec/Jan), I don't know if you've tried this, but I put a hot wheat bag or a hot water bottle on the pain and it eased a bit. I know what you mean though, paracetamol doesn't hit it. I hope it eases for you real soon xx

*Hatster and Minow*...Hope yr both ok, If I have it right I think you both have had yr EC today, please don't shoot me if I'm wrong, I still have a bit of a Buserilin-head. Hatser, I know what you mean about wanting to get onto the last track of cd, I've 'let go' of so many people/places/memories now, that I'm suprised I have any left!!

*Myra*...I'm so sorry about your car hun, I SO feel your pain! My cam belt snapped on the M3 on the way 2 work 2 weeks ago. I've only just got it back, but the bill was £1265! (It's soo bad timing ontop of the bill for 2 x ICSI's!!) Our credit cards are going to blow up!!! I hope you have some good luck soon hun to compensate.

Hello to everyone else, sorry for only a few personals, but am on day 5 of 6 early (3am start) shifts, so am on auto pilot.

love Angie x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, i so sorry hun, i have sent you a pm hun when you are ready to read it  

Also hi to everyone and thanks to the girls that sent me some hugs today, its much appreciated

Love as always Myra xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all your kind words   and all the lovely pm's i have recieved you buggers    

Well i have spoken to Caroline and im seeing Mr R on the 20th so 2 wks today as he is on hols for 10 days   how very dare he  
I will be TELLING him to defrost half or all of the frosties and take them to blast, i have lots of information pulled off the net saying that taking frosties out of the freezer and letting them go to blast is the best thing you can do with them   this is also ideal for women under 37, who have had a couple of ivf failures   well if it works for Lucy why shouldnt it work for moi  

Hatster and Minow-Where are you   hope you guys are resting loads after producing bumper crops of eggs   

Well didnt leave the house today feel like i have let my little ones down as couldnt give them a good send off which they deserved, but im sure we will do something for them another day   will light a candle each for them tonight


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Emma* -    I was so sad to read that AF has come. Just not bl***y fair. Don't feel bad about not going out today. Lighting 2 candles tonight is a really good thing to do. I am sorry that this was not your time and like everyone else, hope that you don't have too much longer to wait for your precious miracle.  thinking of you both x

*Caro* - No, they didn't take the endo out during the op. Mr M said it was only small patches. Trying to arrange a follow up with Mr R very soon to discuss the endo and PCO. Hoping that he will have some ideas on moving forward.

*Sho* - How are you? Hope the pain goes soon. 

*Jules* - How are you feeling? Hoping it is good news 

*Minow and Hatster* - What is the news  

*Gill* - Thanks for being positive. It really does help when you are feeling crap and then other people can see it from a different angle. I was thinking that before I didn't have endo or PCO and now I do, but maybe I did and they just didn't know?? Hopefully Mr R will have some thoughts 

Feeling a bit better today. Been trying to move around the house a bit but not doing too much don't worry! Mum and Dad are coming to stay for a while next week so that will be good. We are also hopefully off to Rome for a few days in a week or so! I know!!! Doctors seemed to think I'd be OK (have to wear DVT socks on plane, lovely!!) as long as I take it easy. No insurance for op or anything connected with it tho so have to hope that everything goes OK. This was to be our main holiday this year as we still want to move and probably tx in the summer sometime. Everything crossed that wounds heal Ok or I guess the trip is off!

Hello to everyone else. WN must be v busy atm as there seem to be so many people having tx at one stage or another.  Good luck to you all.

xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

This is s special little treat for a special little lady, just because it makes her laugh!!!!          better dash!!! love to all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - the fact that are going to light candles tonight and have thought of the twins is enough.  Sorry that your appointment is 2 wks away but maybe you'll be in a better state of mind by then    I'm sure they won't have a problem with blasts for you at all so I don't reckon it will be an issue. I would have done exactly the same thing with my frosties too. Hope you and M will be ok tonight and share lots of cuddles.   

Haster/Minow - hope you got on ok today   

Hello to everyone else, been a sh*t day today eh  

Well i'm off home now so may pop on later, but think I need to spend some time with dh as I was on the laptop til bed time last night and 
it didn't go down to well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Hurry hurry and heal honey, you should be back to normal by next week honey so dont stress you will be able to go away  

Gill-PMSL      you remind me of miss marple riding through the village  

Tash-Thanks honey, have a nice evening with N


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Funny but not as funny


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Only just had a chance to get on - dh had to go back to work   so my mums been here.

Emma - OMG i'm so very sorry hun - i cant believe this has happened to you today of all days   . Lighting some candles for your babies will be a lovely thing to do tonight. Like the others have said I cant believe what a strong person you are and you WILL get your dream soon i just know it  

Well got 13 eggs and they were able to inject 10 so pleased with that especially after my poor response last time. Cant wait for my first gestone tonight  

Minow - hope you got on ok - does your name beging with C?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Well done honey   who is a clever girly   what room where you in then


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done haster! Glad it went well. Good luck for the call tomorrow.

Caro


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thankyou!
Emma - 29   but i dreamt last night i was in 31 and was trying to call you to tell you  

Caro - meant to say QM gave me a scan after 6 days because of my pco and said they always do this extra one to monitor for ohss so they should be doing it really. I felt the same as you - really wanted my nhs go at WN but i was told QM is much cheaper and therefore they can give more people a chance.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done Hatster thats great news     fingers crossed hun!! Please dont worry about the Gestone it really isnt that bad I promise   I think its worse for our dh's, mine was a pro by the end  !! warm it in your bra first cos its quite oily and thick and pop a hottie on the site straight after so you wont feel any lumps or bumps!! 

Clever girl!!         

Barney so glad your feeling better hun! wow Rome how lovely   hope you wear open toed sandals with those super sexy socks!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Minows name is Sarah   she looks like an actress julianne moore


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hatser - well done!  Good luck with your phone call tomorrow.  Hope all your little ones stay strong overnight    

Take care  

Emma lighting candles this eveing will be a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Oh not who i think then! just had to google julianne moore - dont remember seeing anyone like that today 

Emma - did you start you hep/steroids today? Mr S said start day of EC but is that still the case with a 3 day transfer?

Thanks for the tip Gill - will do that   

Thanks Bendy - how you feeling?   i hope


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-I started them both on the saturday as he said as long as its 2 day before e/t


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

gill that is so funny


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma  

Gill - stop with the pic - its making me horny


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea im fine thats Hatser.

Gill he is horrible!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-He is a legend...do you remember him


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oohh emma so sorry to hear your sad news -on today of all days   - Its just not fair   The girls on here have said some lovely things .. and I don't want to repeat too much but I'm glad you've got a real fighting spirit though and you will get your baby soon, hun  think you're absolutely right about going for blasts, I know i would if I had a few. Hopefully you won't have to wait long to get that going..

p.s no I didn't get my  today at college   

hatster great news on your eggies -  for tomorrow  

any news on minow?

hi to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

ok....I have my man, I didn't want him to feel left out with a few pics of his bro' on here.  

Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-Who is he  

Alisha-Thanks honey, its just a slight glitch honey i will be there soon


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

emma74 said:


> Angie-Who is he
> 
> Dominic Purcell (older bro' in prison break.)
> Ang x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Just caught up.

*Emma * - honey, I am useless with words really, so just know I am thinking of you and sending lots of hugs your way  I admire how strong you are being hunnie, a real inspiration!

*Hatster * - Well Done hun! Great news!

*Minow* - hope all went well for you today - Jullianne Moore? Never heard of her! Gotta google her now! 

Much love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Tracy   how is little stan today hope he is behaving himself now


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Tracy - i'd never heard of her either - never heard of prison break either - am I  

Thanks Alisha - glad you didnt get into trouble


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ohhh hatster good luck with the gestone jab   let us know how it goes


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Emma hun - I am so sorry .. I have PM'd you .. lighting the candles is a lovely idea .. you are such a strong girl.. and you will get there babe I can feel it...Love CG xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma my love I am so sorry   I wish there was more I could say or do but I thougth of you yesterday and today I am sending you such a big hug. I'm truly sorry.  

By the way....thanks for giving away my name etc    

Got 7 eggs, 5 looked good, 2 immature but may catch up. Had to go on a drip afterwards but it really helped. Sorry I didn't come on yesterday. Waiting for the call now so will let you all know later if we have any embies.

Sorry no more personals....back to bed for me now.

Haster, just a quickie to say well done you with your eggies...hope the call goes well for you today too.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls

I am not normally up this early at the weekends, but I had a crappy dream and couldn't go back to sleep.
It felt so real. In the dream it was today, and I had just got up and gone for my morning wee and A/F had shown up. DH and I were then sitting in bed crying and having a cuddle and talking about our next options. I woke up then, and realised it was just a dream, but then didn't want to get up for the loo in case in came true. Good news is that no A/F yet, but I am having pains so wonder if she is on her way .....

The 2 week wait is definately getting to me now. Luckily we have a busy day planned so that will keep me occupied, and then if we get through today without the witch turning up, I think I will test tomorrow. That will only be one day earlier, and Emma I think Woking said you could test then so don't see any reason why I couldn't since we had E/C on the say day.

Minnow - I am glad that E/C went well yesterday and you got 5 good eggs. Sorry to hear that you had to go on a drip, and I hope you were well looked after. How are you feeling today. Good luck for the call, which could be any minute now!

Hatster - Well done to you to on your  eggies too and hope that you get a positive call from Woking.

Bendy - How are you doing lovie? You must be a week through the wait now.

Emma - Still thinking about you. I told DH and he asked me to pass on his best wishes to you and your DP as well.  

Hi to everyone else - I hope you have a good Saturday.

Jules xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Had the call........4 embies so now we have to hope they grow and the good thing is that they will have a choice on Monday and be able to pick the best ones.

Haster - any news yet my love?

Bloomin cramps now (wind etc) so backt o bed with a peppermint tea me thinks!

lol
Minow x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey, well done Minow.  Really hoping that you have the opportunity to pick the best 2 on Monday  .  Rest up and hope the wind disappears soon.

Hatster, well done to you too.  Hope you also have some positive news this morning.

Jules, lots of girls get AF pain during the 2ww and go on to get a BFP so don't give up hope.    Enjoy your busy day today and all the very best for tomorrow  

How you doing today Emma?

Hope you are feeling better today Sho.

Got to dash as the plumber has just arrived.  Hi to all you lovely ladies.

xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Minnow,

Well done on your 4 embies and sending   thoughts that they continue to grow nice and strong for Monday. Rest up and I hope the Cramps go away real soon.

Beanie - thanks for the  . 

Hatster - any news yet?

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning All

Emma -    Can't believe you gave minow's identity away   

Haster - well done on your bumper crop, see it wasn't that bad after all    Good luck     Good luck with the clexane and gestone tonight  

Minow - well done you too and your embies.  I hope the trapped wind eases soon...try tonic water if the P tea doesn't help.

Jules - its naturaly to have mad dreams, your head is all over the place in the 2ww.  In all my 2ww's I had strange dreams and as soon as I tested they all went    Just goes to show how strong your mind is...I think it will be ok to test tomorrow  

Bendy - enjoy your party tonight    how you feeling   

Gill - you picture made me pmsl   you crazy lady you  

Beanie - hope you've got a good plumber there, make sure he doesn't rip you off    If you need a more reliable & honest one for the future, just ask me  

Morning to everyone else....going into windsor later to have a look round the shops, and the next sale is on so might have to have a sneaky peek in there too.  Dh is gonna be so pleased


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning!

Minow - great news - well done   i got cramps too - feels like bad period pain - take it easy

Jules - af type cramps can be such a positive sign hun - these last few days are the pits arent they?

Beanie - hope the plumber doesnt set you back too much! how are you at the moment?

Emma - how you doing today?  

Tash - have a great shopping day in Windsor you lucky thing - try not to spend tooo much  

Gill - thanks for the gestone tips - it was a doddle - i numbed my bum with ice as well and didnt even feel the needle go in! it aches now though and i've got a bruise already!

Well got 5 embies - feel really really guilty for saying this but feel a bit disapointed after 13 eggs - i know i know i need a good kick up the  

Have lovely weekends everyone xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster and Minow-Well done to the both of you    

Tash-Happy shopping honey  

Jules-Im sure this is your turn honey and you will get your bfp you had a lovely blast put back so there is no reason why it wont work    

Beanie-Plumber what has happened nothing serious i hope  


Citygirl-Good luck for your scan next week honey and thanks for the pm   

Well im fine thanks ladies had a nice curry last night abd actually slept last night which as you know i havent for the last week   feel absolutley  shattered though, but im off out to get some bits and pieces from Waitrose then back home to clean what a life


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - You're so brill...I love ya loads and just wanna give you a big    Look at you just coming on here and doing your thang like you normally do      Glad you enjoyed your curry and had a good nights sleep.  Hope you treat yourself to lots of   goodies at waitrose  

Haster - Its only natural to feel disappointed, but don't feel guilty.  The main thing is that you have 5 embies as the saying goes....all together now.....'it only takes one'    Sending them lots of dividing vibes over the weekend and fingers crossed for Monday   

House is such a mess, its been neglected for the past two weeks so woke up this morning on a mission.  So dh is hoovering and i'm dusting....then shower and out, so speak to you all later.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hatster - I can understand your frustration but 5 is still a good number so try and be positive. If I remember correctly there was a chance that they were going to cancel because you had a lot of follies, so try and think of the positive that you have got this far. Sending your embies lots of  

Tash - Have fun in Windsor and don't spend too much in the sales!

Emma - Glad to hear that you had a nice curry and got a good nights sleep.  

Right I am off now, and probs won't be back on today.

Will give you an update tomorrow  

Jules xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hatster- I understand how you feel hun but dont feel bad or guilty about it!! you have 5 thats great news   told ya about the Gestone did'nt I   everything crossed!!   

Minow- well done you, lets hope those embies do their thing and get busy     glad the drip helped hun, I remember last time you had a rough ride   poor you, rest up and relax   

Em's- you are such a trooper  , so glad you had a good sleep poppit, you so deserved it!!    

Tash- enjoy your shopping, bet I know whats on the top of your list  

Jules- you   me with your dream I had to re-read, still have everything crossed   

Beanie- you go and entertain the plumber   hope its nothing serious  

I am waiting for dh to get back from doing his quotes and then we are off out   Ive just  sorted my tubs out!! they look mighty pretty!!   

Hi to everyone I will catch you later


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks girls- i knew you would sort me out   I got 2 eggs last time and 2 embies which is why i thought a few more might fertilise this time- when i look back on that now how bludy lucky was I? Anyway enough  

Emma - Tash is right - you really are amazing   how do you stay so strong?

Tash - you cracked me up with your 'all together now'!!   have a good day

Jules -     

Gill - enjoy you ride and yup you were right  

off to cook lasagne for tonight - yummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Emma hun...
...just read your news...I am so so sorry 








Thinking of you & DH
Take care









Natasha xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks guys   believe me im not that strong inside im VERY upset that my day was messed up due to my bloody a/f     i also dont want to be near d/f atm although he was lovely last night to me i threw a strop today and have been asleep this afternoon   im really tired atm too and not looking forward to going to the hell hole monday  

Jules-    tomorrow i hope you have some good news   

Hatster-Cooking lasagne after your op yesterday GET BACK TO BED NOW  

Minxy-Thanks honey, good luck for your cycle    

Tash-What you buying then  

Gill-Where are you going today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all, just a quickie from me as I promised dh we would have a quality time together.  Went into Windsor and had tappas for lunch which was nice, and just chilling out on the sofa.  Was thinking of you all and thought I would quickly pop on and say  

Emma - Yeh I know you're very upset, its not really surprising really, its just your determination I admire, but I guess we have to keep going in order to get our dream and YOU WILL one day hun, you really really will     Sorry that things are not great between you and df but remember he is feeling the pain too.  He Probably is going out of him mind knowing what the right thing is to do.  you need his support just as much as he needs yours   
Bought a couple of pee sticks and some other stuff too   

Gill - How did you know what I was going to buy, am I that see through    Hope you had a nice day with dh  

Haster - glad you're feeling more relaxed and take it easy, cooking lasagne indeed  

Jules - good luck tomorrow if your testing  

Well I am still feeling paranoid, don't know what the matter is with me...I guess its cause I feel like I should be feeling something, but I know deep down that its very early days, hence the reason why I bought pee sticks  

Anyway, have a good night and will probably catch up tomorrow morning


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash- I knew it!! how many did you buy??  glad you are enjoying some quality time with dh  Its so hard to stay away from here though isnt it??  

Em's- hope your ok today   It will get easier hun and you and df will get through this crap, honest!!     maybe bump into you at the beach huh!! you old stalker   

Bendy & Jules    

Hatster & Minow here's to your lovely bubbly embies    

Hi to -Pots, Sho, Elly, Karen, KT, Luc, and everyone  

We did'nt get out on our bikes yesterday beacuse dh went to get the bikes out of the shed and we have a Robins nest with 2 little fluffy chicks in it, so we crept out and left them in peace, we have been on "Bob watch" ever since  Im like Bill Oddy atm   we are off to Brighton now so I better get a move on or i'll be in the bad books   It so tricky to balance your FF usage with a marraige!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning all

Minow and Hatser well done-glad to see you both have some lovely embies ready and waiting for you tomorrrow, they called me today to tll me how they were too- hope your calls are positive ones which im sure they will be!

Emma hope catch up on your sleep and feel better soon chic

Jules good luck today      Wishing you get a BFP

Af is on her way, pains and pink when i wipe- and no its nothing else, its af. So waiting for that to show which is horrible and trying to figure out what to do next regarding treatment and where as 3 cycles and no bfp yet  

Hello to everyone i havent mentioned

Take care

B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Hope it isnt honey but you know your own body      

What did Mr R say last time when your a/f came early  

Gill-Have fun we might bump into you  

Tash-Lucky mare tapas   hope you had a nice evening  

Jules-


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning just wanted to say well done to minow and Hatster..    lots of love and luck for Monday transfers  

emma we know you must be feeling very sad   its very upsetting when you get that a bfn after all that time and energy invested in it . hope you and df are giving each other more  today. 

nvh not surprised you're feeling para!   think I'd be testing every few days too but maybe testing will make you more paranoid?? enjoy the knowledge that you are even if you have no symptoms  

jules   for testing this morning          

bendy I'm sorry - hope you're wrong though   fingers crossed

I'll try and do a hello to everyone .. morning gill, sho, bendy, beanie, caro, angie, citigirl, pots, wildcat, myra, luc, Kt and a big hello to everyone else


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy  
 Emma  
 Jules  

 Everyone else  

Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma/Gill - You guys meeting in brighton    Well if you do so happen to bump into each other purely by coincidence of course hope you have a lovely time  

Gill - i've done 3 pee sticks and 3 more in th draw to go    My sister gave me a good talking to this morning which helped a bit but my head is well and truly f&cked up  
Ahhhh how sweet you have little robinlets in your shed    can just imagine you with your binoculors on bird watch  

Emma - hope you're feeling better today  

Bendy - I really hope it isn't af but as Emma says you do know your own body, but don't forget I had implantation bleed on day 11 of my 2ww.   

Alisha - thanks. I always thought that I would start to relax once I got my bfp but I guess it still hasn't sunk in that its real & happened to me    I would much rather be throwing up every two seconds    Hope you're ok  

Jules  

Morning to everyone else  

Right off for a shower and then off to tesco.  We're on for roast chicken tonight


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I am afraid it wasn't meant to be this time for me either.
No A/F yet, but when we did the test this morning  it was a definate BFN. DH and I willed that 2nd line to appear with all our might, but not even the feintest line appeared. Both feeling incredibly numb and cheated. It was such a good blast and I had a really thick lining, so why didn't it take....... Will be on the phone to Woking tomorrow to see what our next steps are, and when we can try FET.

Bendy - So sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and sending a great big  . 

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-  really sorry honey its so unfair   i hope you get some answers from Woking me and d/f spoke last night and were going to take our frosties to blast then move to the ARGC as like many people how much money can you keep throwing at any clinic before you move to the big boys so to speak   im really sorry honey  

Tash-Were not going to Brighton now d/f is being a misery so i will clean instead   how exciting   enjoy your roast my sweet  

Minow and Hatster-All the best for tomorrow    

Alisha-How are those jabs going


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - so so sorry to read about your bfn    I was so hoping for some more bfp's as there has been so many of us doing tx    What a bloody week   Maybe its time to start asking for some blood tests....lots of hugs to you and dh  

Emma - enjoy your scrubbing, been surfing the net and haven't shifted my   yet    but must get a move on.

Haster & Minow - good luck for your transfers tomorrow   

Right offski   (gill i stole that from you)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Jules, I'm so sorry my love.   

Mx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oohh jules I'm very sorry   
take it easy and give each other big hugs.   
maybe you can have two frozen blastos put back next time.. 

Its been a sad few days for us wokies  
bloomin eck why aren't we getting sweeping bfp's? 
really thought jules and emma had it in the bag  
It's pants   but somehow we manage to pick ourselves up, dust down and start again  

gill have a lovely day in brighton  

nvh enjoy your chicken  

dp went to tescos this morning and did the shop (If I go we end up spending double  ) but I told him  to ring me at certain aisles to see what I wanted   (he wasn't impressed when I asked him to read the ingredients   

well i'm cleaning today too emma (what a load of rubbish) you not got yourself a new cleaner yet?
I've just found the grossest cobweb under the bed   (dp's side  ) behind some of his boxes - so shall yield the vacuum at it ! but we're going for a walk later.. lovely day and good and blowwy to get rid of them internal cob webs too  

OOOhhhhh yeah the jabs.... definately easier this time and they were DEFINATELY DEFINATELY blunt needles last cycle (Oct/nov) as they wouldn't go in without having to really shove them in   

have a lovely day ... get out you lot


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Pmsl   cobwebs under the bed..hate to think what else is under there  

Tash-I know what your surfing the net for


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jules - i am so sorry to read your news honey   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

Jules, just saw your post. Im really sorry. I really hoped you would get your bfp this time.   

Bendy, I really hope it isnt over for you hun, gonna keep everything crossed for you. 

Luc


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Jules I am so so sorry hun   its just crappy, I really thought you had it in the bag with your lovely blasty!  I hope Woking offer you some reassurance tomorrow!! look after each other    

Bendy- hang on tight hun    I really hope af bu**ers off!!   

This week has been really tough      for all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-How was brighton  

Cheesy-Hope Neve is ok  

Have cleaned the house and been for a sunbed   d/f making dinner of steak fahitas (sp) then watching corrie and wife swap (with paul daniels and vanessa feltz) should be fun


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Jules - I am so sorry to hear your news   - I really believed your blast was going to make it - you and dh take care and hope woking help you move forward tommorow  

Bendy - OMG - I so hope you are wrong hun but sometimes you just know dont you?   

I feel so   at the moment with all this bad news -what the hell is going wrong? you are so right Gill (again  ) This has been a super crap week.

Big group   to everyone xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Emma- how ya doin? steak fahitas sound good - my dh just asked me what time dinner was   - i said what ever time he was making it   can you bludy well believe it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Honey dont worry to much im sure you will be fine, there is always some bad but there is always some good just ask tash  
Tell d/h to get off his **** and cook


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all 

Gill - glad you had a good time in brighton  

Emma - Mmmm din dins sounds lovely     are you my colour now  

Haster  - it is very sad but you keep your spirits up for tomorrow.      And tell dh to get his butt into that kitchen and make dinner


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thaks hun - i know you are right - just seems to put a downer on all of us when there are so many bfns at once - thank god for Tash eh? 

your tv schedule is the same as mine tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Im sure you will be fine honey and will get your longed for Bfp    well you better anyway


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone on this gorgeous sunny day   

Just a quickie as I've only just got home from a weekend in Hull and we are off out to a gig tonight, plus I need to cook dinner yet, so I've not had any time to read the weekend gossip.

Emma - What more can I say babe?   

Good luck to anyone who is at woking tomorrow for transfers and ec etc I have a full on day tomorrow too with an early start, filming all day, then I have to take my mum to the airport so I'm never going to keep up! I will have to make some time Monday evening to read a few pages!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Ohh you have a VERY busy weekend   have fun tonight honey


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - it has been! Started on Friday when we set off on a 6 hour bloody drive up the sodding M1. We did get to meet the new nephew though he is now 3 months old and absolutely adorable. God I want one of my own....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You will have one of your own im sure


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - glad you had a good weekend, its all go go go for you. Hope you find something nice and quick to knock up for din dins    Have fun at the gig and one day you will have your little one for sure  

Haster - enjoy your telly and fingers crossed you follow my lead    It is hard when there are bfn's but I never thought it would happen to me and it did so it could for you too  

Emma - no licking df's fingers tonight now like the advert


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - with the fajita's, do you know the advert that i'm talking about when that girl just grabs the blokes hand next to her and starts licking his fingers


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jules   Sorry that you got a bfn hunny life isnt fair at all sometimes.  Let us know how you get on when you talk to Woking.  Such a shame it didnt work for you.

Tash and Emma your both bonkers!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Neither do I - as long as thats all shes licking  - enjoy your roast Tash

Emma - we are all gonna get there
















I'm offski now for a shower (i love that too Gill )

Have lovely evenings girls


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma  - Oh, guess there was no point in saying that then   with all that tv you watch can't believe you haven't seen it   

Bendy - hope your hanging in there?  How is everything  

Haster & Minow   

Right i'm off for din dins so have a nice evening


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

How ya doing Bendy?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh dear - not a good weekend for Woking  

Jules - I am so sorry hun. I wish I could say something to ease the pain - take care of yourself and your dh  

Bendy - I know that there is nothing worse than everyones telling you to keep positive when you feel anything but, but I am keeping everything crossed for you anyway x

Emma - hope you are okay, this must have been a very difficult weekend.  I think it sounds like a good plan re your frosties.

Hatster & Minow - wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow   

Tash -  .  Your good news is keeping us going at the moment.  I'm sure the ms will be here before you know it  

Good luck to all those d/r and stimming at the moment.

Hello to Wildcat, Sho, Gill, Alisha, Beanie, Caro, Myra, Barney, Angie and anyone I've missed x

Well AF showed up today bang on time which is good.  WN said to call them and then I will start on d/r on day 21.  One though that did occour to me and I'm sure there is a good reason why it won't be possible......but on day 21 I would start the Bursellin and then go in for a scan a couple of weeks later after my AF - as it is I have been on the Bursellin for the last couple of weeks, won't my body already be shut down?  Could I not just go straight onto to the tablets for my lining?  I appreciate it may be because they need to give my body longer to get over the OHSS??


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Karen give Woking a call and see what they say  

I havent had any more blood since this morning (when i wiped) so now im getting hopes up that it stays away but im prepared for it altho i wish it goes away and is just implantation. Have knicker cheacked a thousand times and just wish i knew either way -Just wish i could fast forward to thrusday 

Emma did you and gill see each other in Brighton?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - Oh i got excited when I read your post, I hope to god it is implantation    its about the right time too! This time last Sunday I was in your shoes so fingers crossed you have the same outcome.  Pink and brown are ok   

Karen - Hmmm not sure about the buserilin to be honest but I guess they will ask you to stop now and then re-start on day 21    Glad that af showed up so it won't be long for you now  

Right need to rest my tummy full of roast chicken! think i ate too much


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all xx
I'm finally now officially on 30days off!!!  (last day today)

*Jules*....I'm so sorry to hear your news,  it's all just so very unfair. Huge hugs to you hun and lots of love to both you and yr dh xx

*Bendy*....As Tash said, lets hope it was a good sign and not the sign of AF. The 2ww really is the very worst bit, isn't it!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. x

*Minow and Hatster*...lots of luck and love to you both x

Hello to everyone else, sorry but I'm knackered after my marathon stint of early shifts, so only a quicky x

Love Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening 

Hatster-Make sure that lady garden is nice and tide    all the best for tomorrow   

Minow   

Angie-30 days off   you jammy bugger  

Tash-Hope you enjoyed your roast   cant wait to hear what your blood results are honey  

Bendy-Im soooo excited i reckon its implantation for you lady good luck for testing my sweet im sure this is your turn    

Pots-YO!! what you been up to this weekend  

Karen-Call woking 1st thing   im calling them tomorrow too as they have charged me icsi instead of ivf  

I may not be on much tomorrow as there will be loads of work to do and i need to earn lots of lovely commision for all these ivf cycles


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendy-   I am so excited for you!!!       I reckon its your turn hun!!!!!

Karen- glad af showed up on time, as the others said give WN a buzz, hope your ok   

Em's- good luck with your call  thinking of you back at work today  

Pots- are you ok?? missed you 

Ange- you lucky begger  enjoy hun!! wow 30 days  

Elly- your a busy bunny love! you will have one of your own soon Im sure    

Tash- glad you enjoyed your dinner   nothing but positie fluffy thought from you today lady!  

Hi to everyone   Im nannying today, which is nice it feels like im off out for a day with my neice & nephew rather than working, which is nice!! swimming and a picnic for us   and its going to be a lovely   day tooooooooooooo!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Gill-Have a lovely day picnicing and swimming  

Hatster and minow    

Bendy


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

So sorry to hear your news Jules.  Hope Woking can give you some answers  

Bendy, sounds good to me hun  .  I know it can be so stressful but let's hope it was implantation bleeding as it would be the right time for it  

Good luck to Hatster and Minow today.  .  Looking forward to hearing your news later.

Karen, glad to hear that AF showed up on time.  Sorry I can't help with your question either.  Have you continued on the Bursellin right up until AF showed?  

Emma, hope it's not too bad being back at work today  .  At least we've only got to endure 4 days this week!   Good luck with bringing in some new business too.  

Gill, enjoy your day, sounds like fun.  Can I come too!  

Hi to one and all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Beanie

How are you feeling on the lovely progynova  

Pots-No domino's for you then


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your kind words yesterday ..... but ......
Last night I started having OHSS pains again on my left side. I know these can come back if you have HCG hormone in your system, and still no A/F this morning. We did another test and the results are a bit inconclusive. A feint pink line appeared. As you can imagine this is a real head fxxK as it is getting our hopes up. I have phoned woking, and I am going in at 9.30 to see them to do another test, and if still inconclusive a blood test and talk about the OHSS pain.

I didn't think that testing one day early could make a difference, but fingers crossed it has..... 

Give you an update later

Love to all

Jules xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - Good luck today honey - I really really hope that you were just a little early and this is in fact a pink line! blood test is a good way to know for sure!

Hi and bye to everyone - I'll be on much later this afternoon to catch up properly!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys

I hope you are all doing ok how are all your PUPO girls coming along, enjoying the better weather I hope and staying stress free

I am feeling a lot better today thank you for your wishes I am not 100% by far but I am far better than I was last week so I am now downstairs and online! So I am now going to go and catch up on all your news and will be back shortly

Take Care all

kate xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Jules - Wow what a lot of emotions you must have one through in 24 hours. Really hoping for the best for you.

Minow and Haster - hope you two are doing ok. Haster - hope DH made your dinner in the end. The cheak, expecting you to do it!

Karen - don't know but your logic sounds sensible to me. Definitely worth asking WN.

Bendy - glad you haven't had any more blood. Fingers crossed for you.

Angie - wow - 30days off! How are you managing that? All holiday or some sick leave too?

Emma - good luck for returning to work. Hope it's not too yucky.

Hello to Alisha, Cheesy, Luc, Wildcat, Tash, Pots, Beanie, Kate.

Can I ask a question? I'm trying to plan my time off work as best I can. How many days on average would you say EC usually is after starting Stimming? I know it will vary (especially as I'm at QM for this cycle) but I just want to do a best guess calculation. 14??

Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-About 14 days honey  

Jules-OMG everything crossed for you honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - You go girl and do your stuff at work and i'm sure you will be bringing in the dosh in no time with that charm of yours    

Gill - i'll TRY and stay positive today...gonna be a nervous one waiting for my blood results tho   Your day sounds lovely....and you get paid for that    have a lovely time won't you  

Pots- how exciting, only next month eh....enjoy all that healthy eating. Bet you manage to squeeze in a domino's or two or maybe evena krispy kreme  

Jules - Head F*ck is an understatement, good luck today   

Haster & Minow - hope those lady gardens are in check for et today   

Elly - have a nice day today

Kate - glad you are feeling better...how did you cope waiting for your 6wk scan  

Beanie - 30 days off you lucky minx you    Hope the weather stays like this for ya  

Caro - you stimm for roughly 14 days, no less but it could be longer.

Bendy - hows you today    sending you lots of sticky stuff hun   

Do you believe that my prescription from Mr *******'s office didn't arrive    She said she posted it last weds....that secretary is so dopey    Luckily Ali the pharmacy sent me a couple of clexanes to keep me going.  I rang this morning and she is going to post/fax another one today  

Well appointment at WN at 10am....am I bloody nervous or what!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash you may see jules


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm back from the clinic. We used the same sample on another test, and definately no line appeared. So we are back to where we were yesterday    So just need to wait for A/F to arrive now, and if nothing by Wednesday test again (although there really isn't much hope as the Woking tests pick up HCG over 5.) The one we did this morning at home must have just been a dodgy one   

Hopes have been raised and dashed this morning.

Will catch up with everyone elses news soon.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh Jules 

How wicked


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jules orry to hear your news  

Emma hope ur first day back isnt too hard

Pots not long to go at all till your tx. Are you having the drip thingy while on your 2ww??

Tash good luck with your boods

Hello to you all

Weathers nice think i will sit in the garden today!  Still got achey tummy and a bit browny when i wipe...well poke actually    im sure the evil witch is just being held back by the bullets but who knows

B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Tash had that too for a couple of days when she wiped   so try to stay    i know its hard but remember this ...when you had your 1st ivf the cyclogest didnt hold it off   so it cant be the drugs holding it off it MUST be implantation


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Blasts- will they put one or two back?  

The cost is pretty much the same as woking too i think without the ivig thingy - i think we'll be heading there if this hasnt worked.  Hopefully this will work first time for you pots!

Emma get earning that commission lady!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Have you got frosties   use your frosties 1st and get Mr R to take them to blast thats what were going to do then fox trot oscar to the ARGC ....Bendy this will work for you   


Pots-Didnt get the pm


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules I am so sorry sweetheart what a rollercoaster you have had over the last 24 hours, I wish I knew what else to say to make things better for you    
Emma you too Mrs what a sad weekend you have had I really feel for you as you are so strong and really keep the rest of us all looking forward and strong and are having a hard time yourself, you are a very strong lady and I wish you and M all the very best and I hope your blasts bring you a little one real soon.    

Sho congrats on bringing your baseline forward I will update you to the 6th April.

Beanie how you doing not long to go now for you either how exciting when is your progress scans?

Luc glad to hear your 12 week scan went well it is so exciting to see everything it is just so hard now to have to wait so long for the next scan how are you feeling have you had many side effects etc?

Minow nice pussy pictures! Hope ET has all gone well for you today look forward to hearing that you are PUPO

Hatster Hope Et has also gone well for you today and looking forward to hearing that you are PUpo too

Pots Sorry to hear your cyst is back again, as Tash said my tx was nearly cancelled as I had a large cyst that was 7x4x5 that was filling my right ovary but Mr R decided to go ahead and look at me now sitting here growing fat --- Ooo I feel a song coming does anyone remember that childrens program James the cat?

Bendy stop poking around and sit back and wait mrs no wonder you are bleeding a bit keep poking I really hope it was implantation for you and then you wont need to worry about the ARGC

Oskira Sorry you feel like poo too - its horrid not being able to take anything isnt it I really do not like not being in control - god what a nightmare I am going to be at the time of delivery! Hope you feel better soon

Angie remember your reading in cairns only said no not for a long while yet they never said never so really hoping they couldnt see that far ahead and that this is your time.

Tash I know the finger lickin advert you were talking about, hope your blood test goes well today and helps put your mind at rest dont fret over this wait for your 6 week scan its the next 6 weeks thats a nightmare waiting for your 12 week scan and then you have to wait another 10 weeks until your 22 week scan! its never ending this waiting game, I feel as if time has stood still for awhile as I cant believe we are only 18 weeks gone but then if I start looking at the amount of days left I panic!

Gill how was brighton?

hope everyone has a good day today

Kate xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm surprised they will put two blasts back- Mr Riddle wont do that as there is a chance of (sp) Siamese twins... bit he always holds back alot

Emma i will blast frosties then go to the ARGC fox trot oscar  over  

when will tash get her results?


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules - I'm so sorry hun. Thinking of you.

Caro


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

KTx said:


> Emma you too Mrs what a sad weekend you have had I really feel for you as you are so strong and really keep the rest of us all looking forward and strong and are having a hard time yourself, you are a very strong lady and I wish you and M all the very best and I hope your blasts bring you a little one real soon.


Kate thats so true she does keep everyone strong and positive, shes such a sweetie


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

She will wont she pots









Hopefully she will be back soon then!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

just wanted to say :

jules- so sorry. Can't believe how cruel this has been for you. I doubt your test was completely wrong. A feint positive is really encouraging for the next time.  Take care of your self hun xxxxx

also, 

hope hatster and minow are doing ok 

Bendy- you're going through a bit of a rollercoaster too.  hope it works out ok.

NVH- thinking of you. hope that HCg is sky high for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Gee thanks love   

Bendy-Siamese twins are you sure love   tash should get her results this afternoon  

Sho-Hope this one works for you honey i really do


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea thats what he told me i tell you noo lies!  

Sho what you up to today?

I well want to go on holiday- we were going to go in Nov last yr but started FET so didnt   I think i might book some flights for may time today- sod it!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-No  

Bendy-Yay book a holiday you can still go when you get your bfp too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im gong to book the flightd right now! Right now i say!!

Is ur inbox full up?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hes here, starts late on mondays. He is going to see if he can get some time off then let me know!

We are going to Barbados.  We go there asfamily have a house there so its cheap for us.

Are you guys going to go away

Im so in need of a tan too!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-No No No and my inbox isnt full  

Bendy-I wanna come i lurrvvve Barbados


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm back...

Caroline took my bloods altough it was a 2 needle prick cause the first one wasn't giving any blood but i'm past caring now    Got to ring this afternoon and go back on Thurs just to check to see if the levels are rising     Its nail biting stuff eh  
Dopey draws hs just faxed over my script too thank god!

Jules - am so sorry, god what a roller coaster you've been through in the last 48hrs  

Bendy - I am a little bit excited for you     I love barbados, my family comes from Trinidad on my mums side so used to stop by there 
on the way when we were kids  

Emma - hows your first morning at work going    

Gill - you lucky thing, the weather is beautiful today and you out there lapping it up  

Sho - how's it going  

Pots - gosh the argc price isn't that bad after all  

Kate - yeh I guess the worrying never ends does it   18wks already ...are you going to find out the sex  

Hope I haven't missed anyone


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Jules,  .  Am so sorry, what a roller coaster of emotions this has been for you.  It's so not fair  .  

Ahhh, a holiday, now wouldn't that be nice.  Might try and get away somewhere hot after this cycle before I start another fresh one  

Tash, hope all goes well for you today and that you can start to relax a bit soon.    By the way, it's Angie that is off for 30 days  (lucky you Angie), wish it was me though  

Hi Kate, glad you're feeling a little better now.  I know time seems to be standing still for you but I can't believe that you are 18 weeks already.  Hopefully once you have had your next scan the time will fly.  P.S.  I've got my progress scan on Friday and all being well   ET on 11 April.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash glad the blood test went ok, make sur you let us know your levels.  Hope they are sky high!!!! 

Beanie good luck for your scans, hopefully all will be going well and you'll be ready for the 11th! Time wil fly !


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

bendy you lucky girl having cheap holidays to Barbados I love it its one of my fav places I went there for 3 months to see a friend of mine who married a american marine who was posted there for a year we stayed in St James in a residential area and everyone was really friendly the bus rides were great fun all bobbing along in this mini bus bopping heads to the Rasta Music with signs saying maximum of 15 people and we are crammed in on peoples laps with at least 20 of us in there but what a great way to get to bridgetown - I wanna go back now!!!

No holidays for us at the moment as I wont risk flying just in case I know everyone says it fine and I could have a free holiday in Spain where my mum lives but I dont want to do anything to risk this at all so its sunnin in the garden for me but I will be straight on that plane as soon as I have a passport for little one!

Beanie wow its certainly moving for you isnt it, and a scan on good friday too how great that they are staying open.

Tash glad to hear bloods been taken all ok, hope you get a nice high reading this afternoon not too high mind you dont want quads in there!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry beanie - don't know why I got you muddled up with angie    bet you wish it was you though eh.  Hows the progynova treating you  

Bendy - ofcourse i'll let you know.....got butterflies    

Karen - quads   

Well off for my free lunch now as one of our sales depts hit target so it free free free!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Think i'm gonna start my day again  

Sorry kate  

Replied to your pm...off now, back in a bit


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks girls  

Tash, I'm doing fine thanks although I have got a cold - apart from that it's all good .  Just hoping that my body is doing what it should be.  Seems such a long time to wait for a scan to find out .    Enjoy your free lunch.  It always takes nicer when it's free  . 

Pots, Tash has got other things on her mind now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Pm'd you back  

Tash-Yum let us know what you have  

Beanie-Good luck i am sure everything will be fine for the 11th   

Kate-The raggae buses are cool make me


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Someone needs to send the    round as im soooooooooooo wanting to test  

The buses are the best- you have to go on one if you go there!!  Its hilarious- so packed out and you bump around everywhere!

They dont get a lot of hurricanes which is lucky for them.  Best time to go is November right before the high season starts so you get the best weather but at the lower prices!  


Pots dp was born in staines massive!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-yes hurricane season is may-oct but i think they mainly get just rain  


Just had an email from Mr *******, he said that the meds i took wouldnt have any negative effect on my outcome so not related to my period coming on day 11   but told me to speak to Mr R about taking the embies to blast as the percentages are higher (which i already knew) he is also happy to test me for further immune tests such as cytotoxicity assay and IVIG. not sure what the 1st too are but will try anything  

Yeah kate is was 5 days early wasnt it, think it was cause she was puking though


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I might just have to pop to town to get some! i know its naughty but oh well

Emma i would deinatly talk to Mr R about blasts.  Im sure he'll go for it too


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

lol,  I'm now hoping my earlier spate of getting people mixed up is a good sign, as Tash has it too!! 
Tash, I'm hoping yr my good omen!!
Hi All x

Luv Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl Pots testing and krispy Kreme   yeah very simular


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Krispie Kremes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Croutons    pots are you feeling ok


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

shes barmy!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes I did test 5 days early very naughty I know but I did have my head down the loo at when we decided to plus it was christmas - no excuse I know its difficult as its nice to test early to see a positive but if you test too early and get a negative you can feel really down when it was just too early to test if you get my drift however you had a three day transfer so you can test a day early anyway and therefore you would only be testing 3 days early so I say wait til tomorrow and then try !!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im going to go get some in just incase i want to  

Will go for clear blue or first responce- hope they have an offer on.... will do it tomorrow am i think - if af stays away!

Right be back soon!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Jules -   what a terrible time you've had the last few days - that is so cruel - hope you and dh are taking care x

Bendy - looking good girl  

Nvh -    for the blood tests - sorry you had to have 2 pricks though  

Pots - not long now! i can just feel your excitement  

Beannie - not long for you now - hope the scan goes well on friday 

Angie - 30 days off   wow lucky you - hows the stimms going?

Sho- what you up to today? any lovely cakes on the go?  hope you doing ok on those horrible d/regs

Emma - sounds like you have a good plan for your frosties and i'm sure Mr R wouldnt dare say no to you 

Minow  

Well got an 8 cell and a 9 cell on board and now safely settled on the sofa watching loose women


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-DONT USE FIRST RESPONSE THEY ARENT VERY RELIABLE   lots of people got bfns with those but bfps with clear blue 

Hatster-Well done honey a 9 cell


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - have fun buying those pee sticks, i was never brave enough to test that early.  Bare in mind if you have just had implantation the hcg may not be strong enough and getting a false positive is not very nice, it will just drive you mad til test day, but your choice...Good luck anyway  

Pots - hope the pm helped  

Emma - so glad that Mr S replied back and there are more tests to try.   When are you going to have them done then   I've got the script but its only a months worth of meds so don't know whats going on   

Angie - i'm usually pretty good and remembering people  

Kate - how long did your ms last  

Haster - those embies sound great, well done you     

Right I had, chilli con carne (no rice) with cheese and salad.  Then a very small fruit berry yoghurt and a big F8ck off scone which is on my desk for dh    also took a bag of minstrels, which i am not going to eat but its free so what the hell   and having a large decaf latte


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Probably only gave you a month worth as he will see you after your scan   
Dippy is passing my email onto Mr S now   do you want me to show you what he wrote


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hatster*...That's brilliant news, an 8 cell and a 9 cell.  I hope the nx 2weeks go quickly for you x 
The stimms are going ok ta, although I feel a bit like a pin cusion this time due to doing 3 injections a night. I don't remember having so many marks and bruises last time. I'm on the highest dose of Menopur though this time (6vials, so hopefully it will all be worth it if we get the right result). Take care of yourself hun and enjoy the daytime tv, lol. I got well into it on my last 2ww 

*Tash*...I know you are hun, I was only teasing. I'm normally really good at remembering people too, I had the Buserilin to blame and you have a really wonderful excuse!!! I'm still smiling for you!!! xxx 

Ang xxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Dippy    i know what you mean - poor woman has got that sort of tired pathetic voice hasnt she  

i have such a craving for cake and chocolate but gonna have fruit instead


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks girls - 
Angie - 3 injections   - why is that then - is it because you are on a high menopur dose?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations Hatster  .  You take it easy now x

Jules - you poor love.  How very cruel - I really feel for you and dh  

Kate - 18 weeks, how fab!  Glad you are starting to feel a bit more human.

Bendy - don't blame you the temptation must be dreadful.  I don'tthink I could test earlythough, whatver the outcome I'd convince myself it wasn't real.  Not long now hun   

Emma - I hope the new tests give you some answers .  Did you manage t get through to WN btw?  I left a message at 10.30 but haven't heard back yet  

Beanie - ET on 11th - how exciting!  

Angie - 30 days off  .  Lucky girl!

I'm back at work today  .  At least it is only a four day week  

Hello to Tash, Sho, Alisha, Wildcats, Myra, Barney, Pots and anyone I've missed x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-i called them friday honey and booked my appt then   keep trying


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Will do Emma - it just such a pain as I have to keep going outside  

Pots - I have to laugh everytime I scroll through all the posts and there is hunk after hunk and then every now and then your dogs gorgeous little face appears


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done Hats a 9 cell too excellent news could be twinnies for you my dear

Tash I had terrible morning sickness from 3 weeks til about 8 and then it was all gone but have been run down a lot since but to be honest I think most of that is my fault and the lack of fresh veg etc as havent eaten particulary well however i am still below my pre pg weight by half a stone which is good

Bendy dont waste your money on those if you are going to buy some get Tescos own as they are a fiver for 2 and they are so accurate whereas other ones we had clearblue and predicitor were dearer and werent as clear even at 6 weeks pregnant!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh pm me please, I wanna know what he said  

Angie - yeh the drugs send your head into dipsy mode for sure, it did me, I was always forgetting stuff when I was
on de-regs  

Karen - hope work is ok, pain to go in though on such a lovely day  

Haster - were they really pleased with your 9 cell    bet you had a big smile on your face  

Just rang WN and got the answer phone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Pm'd you earlier


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Did they say what the levels need to be for where you are now   be interesting if there really high like Twin or triplet high


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

or quad high!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate   

Emma - no they didn't, getting nervous now as no one has called back  yet   

Bloody work getting in the way of ff today    going to read my pms now


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ktx - glad you are feeling a bit better - try and get some fruit and veg in you girl  - i've heard tescos hpts are very good too

Tash -they didnt really comment particularly on the 9 cell - is 9 unusual then? i was a bit worried that it had an extra one   - what time have you got to ring?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - 8 cell is the norm for a 3 day transfer and 9 is really good, its a little speedy divider you have there  
I called already and left an message for them to call me back...the waiting is driving me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-9 cell is excellent so enjoy


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Tash and Emma - just hope it continues like that









hope you get a call soon - sure it will be ok - i presume the pee sticks are still nice and strong eh?








h


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right had the call and my HCG is 3824    Now Rachel said that my levels are hi and I tried to work it out on here and I am being a bit thick


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Let me have a look tash there is a hcg level indicator somewhere   sounds good though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash they are high honey   a single pregnancy at 19 days past transfer which i think you are now arent you is 514 with multiples its 2509   could there be 3


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry for gate crashing !!!!

Try http://www.betabase.info/

This should let you know how your levels are doing

They sound excellent to me !!!

T xx


FF cannot be held responsible for external links.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

bluddy hell tash      well done!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow - well done Tash, that level sound very good


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Tashja thats what i was looking for  


Tash-You could have a very strong pregnancy or there are two in there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Tashja - thanks for the link, will take a look now.

Emma - yeh 19/20 days past ET....someone on the 1st scan thread is 8000    Don't think there could be 3, in fact my body
would explode    

Thanks Haster and Karen


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Hatster,

Yeh, I am taking 6vials of Menopur powder with 2 vials of water (which you have to do in 2 separate injections). Then of course there's the reduced dose of Buserilin now that I'm on stimms, so that's 3 injections a night. I'm running out of places without red 'pricked' dots, lol  

Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey Angie how come so many powders


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Well, I was on 4 powders last time and they got 7 usable eggs (5 fertilised). After the 2 put back, the other 3 weren't of a high enough quality to freeze, and the embryologist wanted more eggs this time apparently, so they increased it to the max of 6powders this time.  
Hopefully it'll work x

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody hell   hope your drinking lots of milk and water honey  

I have copied Sho and bought a trampette   so i can bounce around in the garden or the conservatory


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - wonder why they didn't put you on the short protocol then    Bet you never had so many pricks at the same time    Well hopefully it will be all in a good cause   

Emma - hope you've got yourself a good hoist for those boosoms of yours


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Oi watch it    mine dont move that much as there fake   

Pots-Thats lovely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma    I thought your boobs were pretty perky  

Pots - oh how lovely of your dh, thats so sweet.  I wanna squish him


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Pots*...awww that's lovely re/the flowers and dinner invite 

*Tash*...I have to confess, I don't really understand about short and long protocols, as both my cycles have been the same time frames, just a higher dose of drugs this time and 1day more between EC and ET. (not sure if that's a good or bad thing)
lmao , yeh, never had so many pricks  aren't I the lucky one! (mind you, the one kind I actually want, I can't have at the mo' ) 

*Emma*, yep am on lots of water,milk and vitamins. I just hope they get lots more to choose from this time. Happy bouncing 

I've just rammed a chicken sandwich down my throat far too quickly and have violent hiccups now 

Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You jealous  

And you pots bet yours are like pendulums


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

emma - a trampette! ! isn't that just a female tramp? and isn't it cruel to jump up and down on her


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - my scan date is the 11th  

I forgot to tell you that last night I nearly had a heart attack when I went to the loo, I had some white
knickers on and then I suddenly saw some bright read blood.  Well I went into panic mode before realising that
it was blood from my clexane jab    It wasn't even in my crutch  

Angie - that will teach you for being a  

Emma - i just wanna feel them now   

OK pots don't rub it in


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl   typical Mr W i should of know you would come up with that   

Pots-Thats lovely ...i think Mr Pot is looking for some rumpy pumpy tonight   8 years honey  

Tash-What are you like


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-There not big big there only a D


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash has seen them havent you tash   not in the flesh you understand  

Pots-I would love to feel yours too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW - ahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa its you that always lowers the tone on our thread and there's us thinking it was us girlies   

Emma - but on your small frame they look bigger than that, I must say they are nice size for your body though    Next time
I see ya i'm gonna feel them   

Pots - yours are realy whoppers too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots would take your eyes out with those puppies  

Tash you can feel mine if i can feel your sore ones  

Pots-Tash stuck tissue down her bra she isnt big   my phone doesnt take pics..well it does but its a work phone and wont let me send pics


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

pots - it was trampettes and nothing to do with boobs or other lady parts. I was merely concerned that if Emma took to bouncing on tramps there would be injuries and potential spillage of cheap booze. Do you have any idea how many tramps are killed every year in bouncing incidents??

emma - so sorry to hear about the bfn and glad to see you're staying upbeat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emm  - only if you stroke them gently   no nipple action though  

Pots - they are a 32/34C, average I guess (thank you emma   ).  Made me pmsl laughing asking emma to take a picture on her phone.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Tash - it's not me talking about lady lurve this afternoon *I'm just an innocent angel* ....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks MrW you have to keep on to get what you want in the end dont you  

Tash-You a C no way


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW - yeh right, run that past me again     anything but me thinks    Its just nice to see that we have your attention whem it the  conversation ends up in the gutter...we haven't had some juicy gutter mouth chit chat for ages eh  

Emma - yeh I am honest...I should bloody know  

Pots - me neither, but I plan to in the future


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tash - great news on your levels. Hope you can start to relax a bit but I doubt that's possible.

Mr W - LOL at your trampette comment. Rather embarassed now as my office is like a library today!

Pots - what a sweetie your DH is. Can he give mine some lessons? I told mine he has to buy me a pressie for post EC (if I get that far) and he has gone into a panic about it and wants me to tell him what to get me!

Nearly home time - yeah!
Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pervs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gold digger


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im Veryyyyy proud Pots  

Just thought we better stop these one liners or were for it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok let me try and milk this post  

Pots - We always said that my dh would buy me an eternity ring once we have bubba and thats one of the first things he said to me when I got my bfp. He had my engagement and wedding ring made so it looks like we'll be heading back to the same shop    What stone is for December  

Emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmma - right thats more than one line  

Sorry mods, couldn't resist...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh not sure google birth stones Tash and have a look


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - enjoy your walk and keep those puppies in order   It would have to be the same shape as my wedding ring as its not
just a straight ring, its gone a bedn in it.

Emma - Have you done much work today then    I haven't


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Have a nice walk and a nice evening tonight you dirty minx  

Tash-I have actually


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - eeeeeeeeewwwwwwwww look at you miss goody two shoes    
So, what size was your dollies before they got an upgrade then    did you have nipple implants too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

AA   As flat as a pancake...a bit like you really  

Going home in a min good tv tonight corrie x2 and eastenders and watch c4 at 9pm you will pysl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Watch it lady    Bet you've got a designer vagina too    

Home already   I agree good tv tonight...whats on at 9pm c4 then  

See ya then - have a good one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Later tater    

Have a good evening all  


Tash ring me in five mins and i will tell ya


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well thats my day mostly done, what's been going on here then?

Tash - your levels are 3824 today - you count from ovulation day which is the day the eggs are collected/fertilised so work forward from there. This is a site I used http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm without kates list I can't remember what day your EC was on though!

Hatster - good news - congrats on being pupo!

Is my other half lowering the tone on here again! lol

I didn't see Sho on here - is she ok?

Who else is doing stuff? Kt could you post the list again please??


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

hello wildcat you busy bee - did you ever tell us what Lesley said on your reading  

Minow hasne checked in either - hope she is ok  

Enjoy your night out Pots you lucky bu*ger!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

designer vagina 

 

The last few pages have been well funny to read!!

Got the tests and will test tomorrow !!

See you tomo Wildcat!

B


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Make sure you turn up tomorrow    wildcat knows where you work and she wil come and get you next week


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - you are not allowed to test until we have had coffee      (I might fill you with grande latte though and make you do one there! lol) only kidding!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Im so excited   good luck honey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I think i will just wait till Thursday as if its a negative i 'll only wish i had waited.  The pink stuff is really odd as its gone now its completely free of it down there now    I wish i wish i wish its my turn !!

Wildcat have no worries , i went to fleet today and had a look where costa was as i hadnt a clue so im ready to come and play tomo!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

good luck bendy   

Emma - whats so funny bout animal farm then? sure you didnt mean the program on ch5 bout tourettes?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Channel 5 yeah pmsl thats it  

Bendy-implantation IT IS YOUR TURN


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma ment some dodgy porn copy she has in her DVD collection!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - glad you found costa, although it's hard to miss as it's right there in the shopping centre


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy    watch it lady


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

thought it must be ... wan*ers


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

bendy - pink turning brown then nothing is soooo


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

gosh chat chat!!      

bendy good luck    if you do test but                 

I have just listened to a prepare to concieve cd soooooooooooooooooo relaxing, had a 10 min kip!  Shoudl be glossing the bathrrom door, doing dinner and hanging washing up ooops!

Still very excited for wed it is going really slow now

strawbs xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

She's not allowed to test strawbs!! It's too early!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello lovelies

Firstly only had a second or 2 to scim through but wanted to know how haster had got on....well done my love...fab news

Sorry no other personals but got Mum and Dad here and they aren't letting me do anything other than lounge onthe sofa! (dh as Granny's funeral   )

Well we had a 7 and an 8 cell put back (and it was only 7.30 in the morning so they said that was really very good. They kept the other 2 in case they could freeze and by lunch time one of them was a 9 cell but coz it was only 1 they didn't freeze but she said they had put the best 2 back and was really hopeful for a positive phone call in 2 weeks sooooo the waiting starts.

Better go...my absence from the sofa has been noted!  

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

well done Minow   - we were in at 07.45 so must have just missed you!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well done hatser and minow, both of you have done really well

Hatser i had a 9 cell put back too and i asked if it was ok or had it divided too fast but they were very happy with it.  I had an 8 cell put back too.

The waiting begins


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Bendy - makes me feel better  

right i'm offski for a bit - laters


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good stuff Hatser


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

bendy - wait til Thursday, although I am very excited about your spotting now   ...but hopefully that wil keep you going and positive.  The fact that its stopped is a really good sign...   

Wildcat - thanks for the link, my ec was on the 12th.  Strange how average for the the twin level is lower than the singleton or have i read that wrong   I'm 22 days from ov.
Enjoy your coffee with the mysterious one and watch it cause she really stares  
Sho's been a bit quiet..maybe she has decided to stay away now, but bet she's spying  

Minow - great news on your two embies...glad your mum and dad are there to wait on you hand and foot     No excuse for keeping us waiting though    Sending you lots of good luck for bfp   

Strawbs - not long now  

Haster - its only day 1 and you fretting already   I would have thought that a 9 cell would have been great, shows its a strongun   

Emma - sorry I missed ya, was on the other phone and then was in a rush to leave the office   I looked up that animal farm and its not the one you think it is    Can't believe you got the wrong program too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Me? Stare


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Strawbs................  Good Luck on your appointment! You'll need to tell me all the details and what to expect. 

I'm getting very excited....mine is April 25th.    

Hope everyone is well. 

Good luck to the PUPO"S!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Evening all

Minow- they sound fab      for the next 2 weeks, enjoy your Mum & Dad taking care of you!!  

Emma- so glad you heard back from God aka (Mr S) I think he is right!!   blasts all the way hun!!  

Hatster- great news for you toooooooooo, keep resting hun, tons of       for a bfp!

Tash- how high were those level's  , maybe you have got one for every day of the week in there    hope you will calm down now and   now!! you are going to be a yummy scrummy Mummy!!   

Bendy- I so think your cheggers    enjoy your goss with Elly tom, dont go AWOL  

Jules- my heart goes out to you and dh, what a nasty cruel trick was that!! you will get there hun  

Emma, Pots & Tash- you worry me, with all your weird chat!! you freaky freaks!! 

I have to crack on now I need to do the ironing, oh and I have an important announcement to make ready...................."I am getting 2 diddy little hamsters" the kids I nannied for hammy's have had babies and Im having 2 of them   dh is NOT happy but 'WHATEVER'  , I am going to call them 'Parsley & Basil' I think


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - you really are turning into a 'all creatures great and small' lover    first the birds & now the hammies...do they look like little mice    ahhhh bet they are so cute but remember they don't live for long   My sister/niece have had a couple & can't handle it when they have to go to hamster heaven  
Enjoy the ironing  

babydreams - bet you can't wait til the 24th  

bendy -


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gill be carefull they don't escape, mine used to get out of there cage all the time....nibble on the carpet, dig under the bath, they even pulled my mini skirt through the bars and ate a huge hole in it  ........i bet they are cuties though!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

Thanks for all your kind thoughts  
Been really busy at work today so that has been good to keep my mind occupied!

Minnow and Hatster - Sounds like you both had 2 really good embies put back. I have got everything crossed for you 
Emma - Thanks for the details on Mr S. I hope that the other tests he has suggested bring you some more answers.
Bendy- I have got everything crossed for you that it was implentation bleeding 
Tash - Well done on your blood tests. 
Pots - Hope you are having a lovely dinner with your DH - I wish mine sent me flowers  


Off to veg infront of the tv now

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - they sound like gremlins   sure you didn't feed them after midnight  

Jules - get some wine down ya and have a nice evening.  Bit crap going back to work today but
I guess it might have helped to take your mind of things.  Big hugs to you and dh again  

Right i'm off, so speak to you tomorrow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash did i write well done on your blood results??  If not.....well done they re lovley and high......you definatly have a bubs cooking in there...if not 2!!

Jules have a nice restfull evening with dp on the sofa  

Wildcat see you tomorrow i apologise for my pikey skin in advance- crappy cycolgest makes my skin soo bad - i will try to do wonders with makeup but then i expect i'll look even more like a skank......you better turn up   

Right im off as dp is on his way back with a KFC- yummy !!

Night all

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy    you skank  

Minow-Well done  

Tash-I wasnt talking about Animal farm i was talking about the torrets   

Jules-Keep   honey 

Gill-Parsley and basil   

Strawbs and Babydreams-Good luck for your appts   

Hatster-B*llock$   its not very funny this programme


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

That was deeeeeeeelisous!

Ali thanks for the pm, that was lovely  

I was going to go but im back!!

Im a skank.....might just shove on some over tight leggins and a huge ADIDAS t shirt and really go for it!!

Are you watching that torrets thing now??


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - crap wasnt it   very disapointing  

pots - glad you had a lovely evening - poor dh misssing out though 

gill - when are you getting your baby hammies?

nighty night all


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning guys,

I decided to get up early today as I did a bit of a 'Waynetta' yesterday, and felt very    all day.
I have a hair appointment at 10.30 (highlights and cut), which usually takes about 3hours as it's now down past my bra strap. I am more organised this time, as last tx I left it too late and was scared to have it done after ET, so looked quite scary for a few weeks   

Have a good day everyone, and as a few others have said....where's Sho? hope she's ok.

Luv Ang xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning All!

Minow and Haster -   on being PUPO! Sounds like you both had great embies transferred.

Enjoy your appt Angie! Can't believe you are up early on day 2 of 30 off. Surely you deserve at least a week of lounging around.

Baseline scan for me tomorrow - really eager to get to next step now. Hope all is ok in there. TMI but have had a wierd AF with quite heavy bleeding on day 6. Hope it's nothing to worry about   

Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Caro-Dont worry honey its just your body having a good clear out at least your lining will be nice and thin  

Angie-Have fun having your hair done  

Hatster-I was so upset with the programme last night how bloody boring   i must admit me and my boss have a thing about those sort of programmes we even got the dvd johns not mad about the boy with tourettes that was on Esther rantzen (a must for the 2ww) so go on play.com or amazon and order it its really cheap  

Bendy-You pikey i hope you meet wildcat looking like a normal person instead of a vicky pollard chav with your hair in a Croydon face lift  

Well i had a dirty dream last night   i dreamt me and mr riddle were at it   and i have to admit he was rather good for an oldie   then i was having it away with his son who was that ginger guy in the Bt ads Kris Marshall and he was good too...so like father like son


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning ladies

Well another day of lying around for me!   Haster hope you're taking it easy too

I teach a child with tourettes, she has various other problems as well. She is a lovely child but I will admit the lessons can be challenging.

GOna watch an old film with mum and dad this morning....an old funny "kind hearts and coronettes"

How is everyone else today, 

Wildcat are you still rushing around like a mad thing. 

Angie - having your hair done....wishing I had as i look skank! 

Emma....you and your dreams!   

Caro - I'm sure all will be fine. A good clear out can only be a good thing

Pots you still feeling porkie this morning?  

Bendy   love the image

Sho how you doing my love?

Hello everyone else...running out of steam and need to go drink water as I can't have cyclogest so at greater risk of OHS...so gota get drinking!.

Have good days all

lol
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Just pressed the back arrow key so here I go again  

Wildcat/Bendy - enjoy your meet today and don't let bendy's spots put you off your latte  

Caro - good luck with your scan  tomorrow  

Pots - glad you had a good meal, shame about the lack of love action though    think you need to spread em tonight  

Emma - Of all the men in the world you had to pick Mr R and his son    Bet you really fancy him now  

Ali - thanks for the text  

Haster - hope dh is running round after you  

Minow - what are you taking instead of cyclogest then    enjoy mummy and daddy time   

Angie - enjoy being pampered at the hairdressers although 3 hrs is pretty heavy going.  I need to sort out my locks too


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tash , I have 2 pregnyl injections instead. 1 on day of ET and one a couple of days later.  Cyclogest brought me out in a terrible rash the first time so they won't give it to me now.

By the way Tash I thought you might be interested in the following i saw advertised The Bump, Baby & Beyond baby fair at Guildford Spectrum on 29th April. There should be loads of stuff including freebies....I know it's a bit early days but thought I'd tell you anyway. 
Same for 'tothers who are already up the duff   you could always make an outing of [email protected] sure they'll have starbucks or some such thing there!  

Film time....bye!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sorry been aWOL - I have a tummy bug from hell! First one end, then the other! If you know what I mean 

Anyway, will start you a new thread now, so save any long posts. Hope to catch up later

Love
Tracy
x

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90376.0


----------

